# The Virgin Thread



## Darkestblue

It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.

*Questions for virgins*
How old are you?
Why are you a virgin?
How do you feel about it?

*Questions for non-virgins*
How old were you when you lost your virginity?
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?


This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


----------



## Disfigurine

I'm 21 and I have a rare infectious disease where I don't give a fuck about getting close enough to people to engage in sexual relations.
Supposedly it is treatable, but they have yet to find a cure.

Ah, but don't pity me. I've gotten quite used to my affliction and find the quietness quite comforting.
^_^


----------



## Valdyr

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

16, I'm 17 now.
*
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Despite doing it at a relatively young age, I enjoyed it. I made sure it was with someone I was very comfortable with, trusting of, and connected to emotionally. I would not do anything differently.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Sure - whether they're a virgin or not has no bearing one way or the other on whether I'll have sex with the person.


----------



## Tootsie

*Questions for non-virgins*
*How old were you when you lost your virginity?* So yound that I'm ashamed to say. 13 or 14.
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?* It wasn't really enjoyable. It was a bit painful. But I truely did at the time love him. Even though it was young love. I don't regret it.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* Well...I've been married 15 years so I'll have to say a big NO to that one. I don't think I would want to devirginze a man. Although I think I did two back in my late teens and early 20s.


----------



## Obsidean

Jazzanova said:


> How old were you when you lost your virginity?


20


Jazzanova said:


> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?


It was not at all enjoyable, quite shameful but it was not regrettable



Jazzanova said:


> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Mulberries

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
15

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Neither. It hurt like hell and I wasn't in love, but I don't see the point in regretting it. It's not like I can change anything now. I also don't tend to attach much significance to "firsts." The most recent time is far more important. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Probably not. I'm not religious and I don't think of sex as being some amazing, special bonding experience like many virgins my age or older seem to think. I'd also have at least 10 years of experience more than him and I don't like playing teacher.


----------



## LittleHawk

How old are you? 
21 in August

Why are you a virgin? 
I've had opportunities but I've always felt I wasnt emotionally ready, or totally comfortable with myself. I'm happier with who I am now and I think if somebody I felt good with came along I'd be quite happy to lose it, but there is no pressure.

How do you feel about it?
I don't mind. Sometimes I wonder if I'm going to die a cat lady, but I still love and enjoy my life so I'm not too concerned :tongue:


----------



## themartyparade

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
15
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It enjoyed it, but looking back I sort of regret it. 
I was too young and I hardly knew the guy.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I don't know, probably not.


----------



## Eerie

I lost my virginity a good... 10-11 years ago. And I can't imagine ever sleeping with a virgin. Losing my virginity when it happened, was amazing, and painful, and exciting. I don't regret it. It would be silly to regret anything that happened that long ago.


----------



## Darkestblue

I'm curious to the reason why those of you who have said you would not sleep with a virgin would not do it. Can you guys elaborate?


----------



## ProfessorLiver

1) 16
2) Because I don't actively pursue sex/women (or men, don't get any ideas)
3) I'm totally neutral towards it.


----------



## JoetheBull

24
wasn't enjoyable. didn't feel a thing. I kind of question if I really did have sex or if it is possible I hallucinated it and still a virgin. And if it did really happen I regret it completely.
I would have sex with a virgin. can't think of any reason I wouldn't


----------



## Eerie

Jazzanova said:


> I'm curious to the reason why those of you who have said you would not sleep with a virgin would not do it. Can you guys elaborate?


I prefer experience. I just think it would be awfully awkward to take someone's virginity.


----------



## Vaan

Jazzanova said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.
> 
> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?
> 
> *Questions for non-virgins*
> How old were you when you lost your virginity?
> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
> 
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


i Voted yes, im 16, but i can't fully remember if i am a virgin or not, i used to party ALOT so i am only about 80-85% sure im a virgin. 

would i have sex with a virgin?
my gf is a virgin so yeah i would ^^


----------



## napoleon227

Mulberries said:


> ...I don't see the point in regretting it. It's not like I can change anything now. I also don't tend to attach much significance to "firsts." _The most recent time is far more important_.


Excellent, very true.


----------



## TaylorP

23 and still a virgin, lol
I guess you can say I have had plenty of opportunities, but thats because they figured they had to do it because that what society says should happen in the situation. 

I am shy, but hell, these girls when it came to foreplay and sex where worse then me. 
Yea so I like to be a submissive one and rather have the girls be a bit dominating. Put a little playful challenge into things. But nope, turns out they to uses to easy boys and give up on the challenge, instead of putting me in my place. Guess they do not want it enough, therefore, either do I. 

How do I feel about being a virgin, f*** if I care, only reason people have such a stupid notion about it, is because society is full of prunes. They think it should not be spoken in public or around your family and kept in the bedroom. Stupid people, sex is like learning a new sport, just happens to be a sport everyone has to learn sooner or later. 

Like sports people do not make fun of you or look at you differently just because you have not done this one or that one, so why care if you have had or have not had sex. If every one had sex at 16, then instead of making fun of virgins they just make fun of you for not doing other types of sex. people always need to find something that one ups them from you.

Could just say I am insecure, big deal, I am not. Its not holding me back in progressing in life. 
I am honest to every one, if you ask, I will say. If I get the vibe you will take offences to it, then I will uses my wits to come up with a woody remark. So you have to think about what I really said.

I am no 40 year old virgin stereotype, thats for sure. My mother said she rather have us watch people making love then violences. Which was always fun to bring up. She has many books on the subject ranging everything except the real kinky stuff.
Being a guy, we magically always found these books, giggles, so I am not clueless.

Just rather have someone that comfortable and willing to get what they want, instead of thinking that they must do it (big turn off btw).
If you want it go for it, would have been easier at a younger age, seeing as I had no clue what I wanted. Now it seems, unless the girls literally throwing her self at me naked (better throw a rock to so my INTJ notices it, lol) I want some one I feel connected and trusting to seal the deal. 

I will say, no matter how confident I am, I do have this freaking Virgin glow to me. 
Never understood it all, guess I will loses it when I find that S.O. that knows how to handle me. (no pun intended, lol)

You can think of it many of ways, would you rather get the used, experienced and been around key or car, or would you rather get the shinny new untouched one.
Either way, their both going to give the same results, just the new one might need some kinks worked out. lol

Why have I put so much thought into the subject. I get asked fair bit about it. As they seem to uses it to make them feel better then me seeing as they cant do it in anything else. So to not feel like such a "loser", most people after I explain, say interesting and will not judge me for my decision. Usually just say your missing out.

In the end, Sex will always be there, well that connection to that person you are having sex with will not.

I rather say I have had sex with some one I truly love, over I banged this many women.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

*How old are you?*
23

*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I've had no feelings, no attraction to anyone. I've had opportunities but I didn't want to go through with it. It just seemed pointless.

*How do you feel about it?*
meh. I do feel societal pressure - like hello, I'm 23, I shouldn't be a virgin. I don't actively tell people - I don't want to be judged on such a meaningless criteria (meaningless to me, that is).

How _I_ feel about it ... it doesn't bother me. I don't really have the desire so I don't really care.

I find it funny that I know a couple people who have no clue that I'm a virgin because I make so many filthy jokes. They just assume that because I'm so comfortable talking about it that I must have a bunch of experience. hahaha so not true


----------



## Kr3m1in

Not a virgin. Have taken other people's virginity before..it's not really awkward, it's just a lot of pressure and responsibility.

If I like someone enough though, I'd be honored to take it all;P


----------



## L'Empereur

*How old are you?*
20

*Why are you a virgin?*
I've never had the opportunity to lose it.

*How do you feel about it?*
Sometimes I hate it; other times I don't care.


----------



## Kr3m1in

oh yeah, I didn't answer questions:
1) I was 16 when I 'lost it'.
2) It was enjoyable.And unplanned.And not hurtful or stressful. It was like 'whooooa, I should do this more often!'
3) I would probably have to like someone quite a bit to take their virginity. Despite what's said or projected, it's kind of a vulnerable endeavor for the virgin in question. So I'd do it from the heart or not at all.


----------



## Hokahey

*Questions for non-virgins

**How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
22
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was enjoyable, better with more experience under my belt though.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Yes, the reason that brought me to want to have sex with this person would not be prevented by much.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I have been a man's first experience a couple of times. They were beautiful experiences but I didn't "take" anything from them really, I tried to give. And I saw it as a privilege.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Mr.Xl Vii
I am not blaming you.Whatever worked for you worked for you, I just don't agree with your piece of advice.
I think it's disrespectful to treat a woman like that.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Kr3m1in said:


> @Mr.Xl Vii
> I am not blaming you.Whatever worked for you worked for you, I just don't agree with your piece of advice.
> I think it's disrespectful to treat a woman like that.


Oh well fair enough. My advice comes with a grain of salt, not everyone is comfortable with manipulation and deceit.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> just not the penetration part and there really isn't much too that.


Well the concept of merely getting the penis in (when it comes to heterosexual sex), yeah that's "standard". Standard itself would merely suggest inexperience though. Who wants "standard" sex? So many variables can be achieved outside of the idea "well it's just penetration how much variance is there to that?"


----------



## Kr3m1in

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Oh well fair enough. My advice comes with a grain of salt, not everyone is comfortable with manipulation and deceit.


Do you think those are things people should be comfortable with? Do you pride yourself on being comfortable with deceit? Or is it all fair and good, as long as you get to insert yout penis in a woman?

wow.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> Well the concept of merely getting the penis in (when it comes to heterosexual sex), yeah that's "standard". Standard itself would merely suggest inexperience though. Who wants "standard" sex? So many variables can be achieved outside of the idea "well it's just penetration how much variance is there to that?"


I mean there's only but so much you're going to do with your hook up after a night of heavy drinking. We were clumsy and drunk anyway. Really not a lot of room for wild exploration. Any wild exploration after that doesn't matter because technically you're no longer a virgin, even if you're inexperienced. People are much more accepting of inexperienced than virgin. They just dont want to be the one to pop your cherry.


----------



## Fizz

Let me just say, I would prefer for my partner to tell me if they are a virgin or not. I would ask about someone's sexual history before having sex with them I would rather not find out later on that I contracted an STI or if they are a virgin. I like to better prepare myself and be able to make their first time a pleasurable experience, in more ways than one.

I would rather not be known as that "slutty" girl, like I've heard guys use a lot when they refer to their first time. It's a bit disrespectful and who are you to judge her? You're the one who went ahead with it even though you knew she was promiscuous, or believed her to be. Double standard much?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Kr3m1in said:


> Do you think those are things people should be comfortable with? Do you pride yourself on being comfortable with deceit? Or is it all fair and good, as long as you get to insert yout penis in a woman?
> 
> wow.


Woah, you're assuming I'm only manipulative in regards to sex and when dealing with women. Far from the truth. Not everyone is a misogynist pig. I'm manipulative in general. It's not really intentional, but it's just how I deal with life. I hardly have sex because I'd rather it be real than some means to an end. I was manipulative in that situation because it worked, but in no way does that mean I treat every girl as a sex object and it's "all fair and good as long as I get to insert my penis". If that were the case I'd be having way more sex than I do; I'm basically celibate and have been since I stopped seeing the girl I mentioned above. Some people need to be jedi mind tricked.

Some guys are muscular and good looking and are assertive and dominant, others rely on their charm and mind games. It's just how life works. Girls dont want "nice". Believe me I've tried it more times than I can count and have been shat on just as many.


----------



## nikkiannpet

Just out of curiosity, I've heard that when two people lose their virginity to each other, it's not as "blissful." :| Is that because both are trying to figure it out for themselves and are inexperienced? I figured losing it to each other makes you feel less alone:tongue:


----------



## Darkestblue

I'm still a virgin at 25. I've never had the opportunity to lose it. I'm pretty anti-social in real life, and I'm no go-getter. I'm not really sure how I've been perceived by females. I have been told once or twice that I come off intimidating, but I've been around females who seemed to be comfortable around me. Still, I don't think I've ever came off as a guy anyone would want to have sex with. I don't often come off as a virgin, either, though. I have been told before that I don't seem like one, but I'm sure there are some people who might have sensed it in me.

Really, my biggest reason is just that I don't ever get out. If I were to get out and socialize, I'm sure it wouldn't be long until I lost it.

As for how I feel about it, it's very mixed. I have no problem with it whatsoever. I don't feel any less of a man or person. I'm pretty sure once it's over with, I'll feel the same. I do want to have sex, but something seems to be holding me back. I blame society's view of it. We're told being a virgin is a bad thing, and that we should all be wanting to get it over with asap. That makes me not want to do it. At least not that way. It also makes me feel bad because even though I don't feel I'm any less of a person, that doesn't stop other people from looking at me that way. I wish I didn't care what these people think of me, but I do. I suppose I just can't help feeling hurt when someone thinks of me in a negative way that isn't true.

Do I feel I have to be in love with someone before I could have sex with them? No, but I don't ever see myself doing it with a stranger.

I probably shouldn't be giving out advice since I'm a virgin myself, but for those of you who are wanting to get it over with, I think attitude is the key. I think the problem is that most people try too hard. They let it get to them so much that they are a virgin and that nobody wants to have sex with them. If you're just totally cool with it like it's something that's not a big deal, I think people will pick up on that and find it attractive.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Girls dont want "nice".


You're right, they want "real". Which can contain "nice" if it's truly who you are without using it as a means to an end.

You can't "try" to be nice, if you actually aren't. That's manipulation.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Woah, you're assuming I'm only manipulative in regards to sex and when dealing with women. Far from the truth. Not everyone is a misogynist pig. I'm manipulative in general.


Just because you're manipulative everywhere, doesn't mean that being manipulative sex-wise doesn't count as objectifying women or disrespecting them. It does.

And it doesn't matter how much sex you have. It's how you present your experiences that speaks volumes of your outlook.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Eerie said:


> I hate to break it to you, but the woman will most likely be able to tell you're a virgin, even if you don't tell her ... rofl.


Although I do not advocate lying in the least, I am actually amazed how much men _do know what to do on instinct._ 

And a man doesn't have to tell me he's a virgin if he doesn't want to. However, in my 20s I only dated virgins. I only felt comfortable dating them. It would have been to their benefit they told me they were.


----------



## Hokahey

nikkiannpet said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've heard that when two people lose their virginity to each other, it's not as "blissful." :| Is that because both are trying to figure it out for themselves and are inexperienced? I figured losing it to each other makes you feel less alone:tongue:


I was curious about this as well as it's not mentioned at all in the OP. What about two virgins? Or one who lost their virginity to another virgin?

I would agree with the quoted post, thinking it would be each are more or less trying to figure out how the experience is going more than actually enjoying it. But, I don't know so...I was just guessing.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

How old were you when you lost your virginity?

I was either fourteen or fifteen.

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?

I'm going to go for option D, embarrassing. I fell off the bed. People say you remember your first time forever that's probably the only detail I'll remember forever. 

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or *why not*?

Exactly. Why not? Not having sex with someone just because they're a virgin is on of the many conversations I've been in where I felt like stating "you're a superficial slut" to the person claiming they wouldn't. To me, god forbid, sex isn't solely about the pleasure but about the person I'm experiencing it with and I'd be more than happy to guide someone who I liked through their first time. Why? _Because I like them._


----------



## thistled bones

How old are you?
Sixteen.

Why are you a virgin?
1. I'm mature enough for sex, I believe this. But, I think I'm physically too young and it would only cause issues.
2. I enjoy being a virgin. I think of it as part of my identity, which isn't particularly healthy, I know.
3. I've been told by friends that If someone "ever took that away from me" they'd be curb-stomping them. Even people around me see me as too virginal for sex. (lolwut?)
4. I have high expectations of what my first time should be, and I haven't fallen in love yet. 

How do you feel about it?
Virginity? or MY virginity?
Virginity in general... It's almost an abstract concept. I like it. I can't really explain it.
However, I think I take it too far. I've denied being in any and all of the relationships i've been asked to be in. I haven't been kissed yet. People I know tend to either find that astonishing/interesting, or amusing. |:
This is going to be a problem for me in the future, I think. But I'm still young.

The biggest thing is: I can't handle sharing myself with someone just yet. I still want me all to myself... just for a few more years.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> You're right, they want "real". Which can contain "nice" if it's truly who you are without using it as a means to an end.
> 
> You can't "try" to be nice, if you actually aren't. That's manipulation.


I am genuinely nice. That's what fucked me over. "Real" doesn't get people together. The person you meet on a date isn't "real". That's your idealized self. Real doesn't exist in the dating world. Everything is founded upon lies. Dont act high and mighty, everyone does it because everyone lies. Me pretending to be a more dominant male figure that doesn't need or want the attention of an attention whore isn't any worse than you saying that you're a musician when you only know bar chords.



Kr3m1in said:


> Just because you're manipulative everywhere, doesn't mean that being manipulative sex-wise doesn't count as objectifying women or disrespecting them. It does.
> 
> And it doesn't matter how much sex you have. It's how you present your experiences that speaks volumes of your outlook.


Oh my god, I didn't tell my sexual partner that I was a virgin!!! I objectified her because I didn't give her every minutiae of honesty that I could muster up! I intentionally didn't play into her ploy for attention and that made her more attracted to me, I'm such a bad person!

Why do I have to tell someone it's my first time doing something? How does that affect them? We already knew we weren't going to be mutually exclusive, we both consented to having sex. If I didn't want to make a big deal out of having sex for the first time I shouldn't have to. Not a hint of objectification there. Also, just because I was aware that by not giving her attention, she would in fact begin to seek my approval doesn't make me any worse of a person either. That's like you knowing how to beat an opposing sports team, but choose not to because that would be exploiting their weakness. That's ridiculous. I tried to legitimately date her, she declined on the grounds that I was "too nice, but I should stay the way I am because I'll find someone who genuinely likes me for me". She and 20 other girls had said the same thing. Eventually there comes a day when you're getting pissed on and you decide to move out of way. All I did was move out of the way. It's not 1950. Girls aren't the victims, they do just as much to males emotionally as we do to them.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I am genuinely nice. That's what fucked me over. "Real" doesn't get people together. The person you meet on a date isn't "real". That's your idealized self. Real doesn't exist in the dating world. Everything is founded upon lies. Dont act high and mighty, everyone does it because everyone lies. Me pretending to be a more dominant male figure that doesn't need or want the attention of an attention whore isn't any worse than you saying that you're a musician when you only know bar chords.


I feel sorry you feel *everyone *lies. That saddens me.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> I feel sorry you feel *everyone *lies. That saddens me.


Such is life. I've never been the most cheerful person on the planet.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I tried to legitimately date her, she declined on the grounds that I was "too nice, but I should stay the way I am because I'll find someone who genuinely likes me for me". She and 20 other girls had said the same thing. Eventually there comes a day when you're getting pissed on and you decide to move out of way. All I did was move out of the way. It's not 1950. Girls aren't the victims, they do just as much to males emotionally as we do to them.


Also, not every female HAS to sleep with you because you are "nice". It's all part of finding a mate that suits the individuals needs at the time.


----------



## Mulberries

I don't understand why it's a problem if a virgin lies about not having had sex (even more so not mentioning it at all). If the virgin doesn't care and they're not in a proper relationship, then why would it matter? Particularly when it's a male and there's no bleeding or pain issue to deal with. 

Even as a non-virgin I can't see the sense in telling a casual sex partner the intricate details of my sex history. All they need to know is that I'm clean and willing. The same goes for them.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> Also, not every female HAS to sleep with you because you are "nice". It's all part of finding a mate that suits the individuals needs at the time.


I understand that, but after a while you begin to realize that no one wants "nice". They say they do, just like people say they want [insert impossibly large quantity] of their favorite snack. Or say things like "I could eat this all day, everyday". In reality, you dont want to eat you favorite snack all day, everyday because that would make you hate that snack pretty quickly. What people want is companionship, and "nice" isn't the idealized male companion. Even if you're emotionally sensitive, women still want a man that makes them feel secure and less in control. So if you're got this emotional fragile strong woman, a sensitive man will give her that emotional security that she's desperately searching for. In my case "nice" wasn't doing it for me. I had to play into my strengths, and my strengths lie in being an emotionally distant and smooth talking. After I got into a real relationship, then I can be "nice".


----------



## Kr3m1in

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Everything is founded upon lies. Dont act high and mighty, everyone does it because everyone lies.


So first you advise deceit to get in someone's pants. Then you admit to being deceitful. Then you say, not everyone's comfortable with being deceitful. Now you say, everyone lies and deceives. Which is it, love?

I don't lie or deceive. If that doesn't get me into bed with a person X or a person Y or 50 other people-so be it. If it doesn't get me the bravado-so be it. If someone can't like me as I am, then why should we ever be in the same bed to begin with.

Don't project your own imperfections onto the world. It's not fair to do.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I understand that, but after a while you begin to realize that no one wants "nice". They say they do, just like people say they want [insert impossibly large quantity] of their favorite snack. Or say things like "I could eat this all day, everyday". In reality, you dont want to eat you favorite snack all day, everyday because that would make you hate that snack pretty quickly. What people want is companionship, and "nice" isn't the idealized male companion. Even if you're emotionally sensitive, women still want a man that makes them feel secure and less in control. So if you're got this emotional fragile strong woman, a sensitive man will give her that emotional security that she's desperately searching for. In my case "nice" wasn't doing it for me. I had to play into my strengths, and my strengths lie in being an emotionally distant and smooth talking. After I got into a real relationship, then I can be "nice".


So we are generally stereotyping women and what they want as it's on some sort of checklist? I can't fathom how unhealthy that paragraph seems honestly. 



> women still want a man that makes them feel secure and less in control.


Now we aren't even talking about sex anymore. You are mixing the two, companionship and sex. Also, that's a very general statement to speak for women. 

Bitterness is a strange disease.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Kr3m1in said:


> So first you advise deceit to get in someone's pants. Then you admit to being deceitful. Then you say, not everyone's comfortable with being deceitful. Now you say, everyone lies and deceives. Which is it, love?
> 
> I don't lie or deceive. If that doesn't get me into bed with a person X or a person Y or 50 other people-so be it. If it doesn't get me the bravado-so be it. If someone can't like me as I am, then why should we ever be in the same bed to begin with.
> 
> Don't project your own imperfections onto the world. It's not fair to do.


I gave deceit as advice. I'm deceitful because so is everyone else, but not everyone is comfortable being overtly deceitful. Most people lie and deceive in the heat of the moment, but don't mean anything by it. They usually rationalize it with some excuse.

You dont have to explicitly lie to be manipulative or deceitful. You just have to allude to false truths or omit parts of real truths. The best lies aren't full lies at all. Like I said earlier, it's like saying you're a musician when you only know bar chords. 

Also, I'm not projecting my own personal imperfections, it's things I've noticed in general. No one is 100% completely honest in every facet of life. If you say you are, then you're lying right now. Embellishment, omission, sugar coating, etc. etc. All of these are lies. 

Try being completely 100% honest about everything in your life before you get into a relationship with someone, and see how far that gets you.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Mr.Xl Vii 
There is an enormous difference between intentional overt deceit as a means to an end and as a way of living lie and occassional omission.

That is fairly obvious though.
Besides that I am completely honest, always, yes.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> So we are generally stereotyping women and what they want as it's on some sort of checklist? I can't fathom how unhealthy that paragraph seems honestly.
> 
> Now we aren't even talking about sex anymore. You are mixing the two, companionship and sex. Also, that's a very general statement to speak for women.
> 
> Bitterness is a strange disease.


Sex and companionship go hand in hand. You dont want to sleep with someone you dont on some basic level want as a companion. Sexual attraction is akin to finding a person you deem "fit". I was keeping it at just sex on a surface level, but then I was getting shat on for being deceitful, which is sort of the game when you're going for casual hook ups anyway. 

It's not a checklist they sit there and explicitly check off, but on some subconscious checklist you're attracted to the person that fullfils certain aspects of yourself that you've been longing for. I dont see how that's a crazy concept to grasp. 

And sure I am bitter. You grow up view life one way and as you age you quickly realize it's nothing like you grew up thinking. Some people can just deal with it. Others, like myself, become bitter.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Kr3m1in said:


> @Mr.Xl Vii
> There is an enormous difference between intentional overt deceit as a means to an end and as a way of living lie and occassional omission.
> 
> That is fairly obvious though.
> Besides that I am completely honest, always, yes.


Fundamentally they're exactly the same. I'm very honest in most cases, I even won the "brutally honest" superlative in high school unanimously. With that being said interactions with others involve deceit. Especially when dealing with the opposite sex. It's a fact of life, I dont care how honest you are, you lie about something. If I chose to be manipulative and play to her weaknesses because she wanted to brush me off like every other girl before her to date some other guy that was going to treat her like shit and then complain to me about it, then that's not really any different. We should blame her for falling for it. 

If I told you that the sky was orange and you fell for it, that's not my fault. I dont see how my moral compass is off. It's not like was lying to her about cheating on her or something. I bent the truth to have sex with a girl that would have had sex with me if I weren't so "nice". She was the one who was into me to begin with.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Fundamentally they're exactly the same. I'm very honest in most cases, I even won the "brutally honest" superlative in high school unanimously. With that being said interactions with others involve deceit. Especially when dealing with the opposite sex. It's a fact of life, I dont care how honest you are, you lie about something. If I chose to be manipulative and play to her weaknesses because she wanted to brush me off like every other girl before her to date some other guy that was going to treat her like shit and then complain to me about it, then that's not really any different. We should blame her for falling for it.
> 
> If I told you that the sky was orange and you fell for it, that's not my fault. I dont see how my moral compass is off. It's not like was lying to her about cheating on her or something. I bent the truth to have sex with a girl that would have had sex with me if I weren't so "nice". She was the one who was into me to begin with.


Seems like you were more selfish of your wants than caring about her. You played on her weakness (which you identified) to achieve something for "you". So in reality you were never really "nice" only playing as such, and therefor "lying" to yourself.

Also you are now trying to justify it saying you can predict the future of this woman and knew exactly who she would and would not sleep with. So out of spite, you "had" to be one of the men she complains about, and you "had" to interject and get some of her, "why should the *assholes* get her, right?" 

Though you said everyone goes for what they want, you manipulated this aspect to fulfill "your need" in dealing with her. That's not immoral?

Here's another question, if she meant so little to you, why did sex with her matter so much? If you want to "blame" her out of some kind of spite for being 1 of 7 billion people with the capability to not like you because she told you that you were "nice" which may or may not be the exact reason. Why take the eye for an eye mentality and turn around and say, well she hurt me so I'm gonna get what I "want"? If her "code" went against yours, why would you want to sleep with her, since companionship and sex go hand-in-hand as you say?

To expand on women saying "nice" and it's not the exact reason, I do agree, I wish people could be honest, but if you want a taste of reality, it actually has been shown to me it seems like a decent enough safety mechanism since the outcome of being 100% honest is unknown. If you tell someone you hate them, do you actually know if that person has a gun and would kill you if you said that? So yeah it sucks to hear it, I've heard it plenty, and I have gone the bitter path, but honestly if they didn't want to be with me, fine, it's their decision, yeah it hurts and kills but meh, we move on, to be true to ourselves we don't manipulate to get what we want.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> Seems like you were more selfish of your wants than caring about her. You played on her weakness (which you identified) to achieve something for "you". So in reality you were never really "nice" only playing as such, and therefor "lying" to yourself.


In the end, yeah I agree with you. Prior to the whole me playing on her weaknesses thing however, there was a lot more of the reverse going on. A lot more of her coming to my room drunk out of her mind trying to get me to sleep with her, but instead I would give her food and water and sober her up a bit. A lot more of me texting and calling her and genuinely trying to get to know her, more of me actually giving a shit about her only for her to go from one day being really receptive to her not answering my calls and deciding she'd much rather call me to her place to talk about some other asshole and the shit he's done to her while she waits for him to pick her up. 

I believe Einstein said "Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results". After realistically speaking, a good 10 girls in a row shitting on you for actually caring about them as human beings you decide that maybe I was doing better when I didn't care.


----------



## Hokahey

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> In the end, yeah I agree with you. Prior to the whole me playing on her weaknesses thing however, there was a lot more of the reverse going on. A lot more of her coming to my room drunk out of her mind trying to get me to sleep with her, but instead I would give her food and water and sober her up a bit. A lot more of me texting and calling her and genuinely trying to get to know her, more of me actually giving a shit about her only for her to go from one day being really receptive to her not answering my calls and deciding she'd much rather call me to her place to talk about some other asshole and the shit he's done to her while she waits for him to pick her up.
> 
> I believe Einstein said "Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results". After realistically speaking, a good 10 girls in a row shitting on you for actually caring about them as human beings you decide that maybe I was doing better when I didn't care.


So it's a matter of I give, so where's my receive?


----------



## pinkrasputin

@Mr.Xl Vii: You have really made a habit out of projection, haven't you? Let me show you:



> There's this whole air of bravado that *men* have to have that shows confidence and all that, but most men don't get that until they've lost their virginity anyway.





Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I am genuinely nice. That's what fucked me over. "Real" doesn't get people together. The person you meet on a date isn't "real". That's your idealized self. Real doesn't exist in the dating world. Everything is founded upon lies. Dont act high and mighty, everyone does it because everyone lies. Me pretending to be a more dominant male figure that doesn't need or want the attention of an attention whore isn't any worse than you saying that you're a musician when you only know bar chords.


Bar chords? Bar chords don't get me pregnant or diseases. I am not basing a relationship on bar chords and I am not entering an agreement based on bar chords when I'm having sex. You do see a difference, right? Why can't you speak from a YOU experience instead of "this is how it is for everyone!"  This really tells me that there are some people who are just too emotionally immature to be having sex.




Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Dont blame me, I tried to normal courtship route. She wasn't feeling that. She actually stopped talking to me and started dating some other dude because "I was too nice". So I stopped talking to her, and this is when I learned the best way to get an attention whore is to not give her any attention. It's not my fault, she's the one with the issues.


So you are giving advice on how to get an attention whore and someone you don't respect?



Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Because it's a lot harder to lose your virginity as a male if you tell your partner you're a virgin. I suppose if you're having sex within a relationship that's one thing, but otherwise I definitely dont suggest it.


Okay, so you are just trying to teach men how to have sex with a woman who doesn't care about them. Got it. :wink:



> As far as first time skills. It wasn't my first time messing around with a girl or anything. I've done everything but quite a few times before her. I dated a few girls before her that just didn't want to have sex. I had experience with the other aspects of sex, just not the penetration part and there really isn't much too that. Plus the condom *and alcohol made me last longer*. Not really that hard to fake like it's not your first time.


I bet in your own mind you were fabulous. :dry:



Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I mean there's only but so much you're going to do with your hook up after a night of heavy drinking. We were clumsy and drunk anyway. Really not a lot of room for wild exploration.


Wow. Your first time sounds fantastic. Please advise the men some more on how to have a fabulous experience such as yours. Here is an experience I had with someone: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/25921-mens-virginity-4.html#post542557




> People are much more accepting of inexperienced than virgin. They just dont want to be the one to pop your cherry.


Some more projection and hypocrisy. In addition, it's not accurate as a generalized statement. 




> Oh my god, I didn't tell my sexual partner that I was a virgin!!! I objectified her because I didn't give her every minutiae of honesty that I could muster up! I intentionally didn't play into her ploy for attention and that made her more attracted to me, I'm such a bad person!


I personally don't care that you didn't tell her, but your reasoning is laughable. 



> Why do I have to tell someone it's my first time doing something? How does that affect them? We already knew we weren't going to be mutually exclusive, we both consented to having sex. If I didn't want to make a big deal out of having sex for the first time I shouldn't have to. Not a hint of objectification there. Also, just because I was aware that by not giving her attention, she would in fact begin to seek my approval doesn't make me any worse of a person either. That's like you knowing how to beat an opposing sports team, but choose not to because that would be exploiting their weakness. That's ridiculous.


So you're having sex with the "opposing team", you believe in playing games, in fact you encourage it, and you want virgin men to give up hope and follow in your footsteps? 



> I tried to legitimately date her, she declined on the grounds that I was "too nice, but I should stay the way I am because I'll find someone who genuinely likes me for me". She and 20 other girls had said the same thing. Eventually there comes a day when you're getting pissed on and you decide to move out of way. All I did was move out of the way. It's not 1950. Girls aren't the victims, they do just as much to males emotionally as we do to them.


I'm going to give you a pacifier, you poor victim.



Mr.Xl Vii said:


> It was enjoyable. Mainly I was just excited that I finally lost it. I could have lost it when I was 15, but I didn't think I was ready. Then when I was 17 I fucked up TWO opportunities to lose my virginity, so after all my hard work I was glad I finally was able to lose it. I was drunk though, and have yet to have sex with someone sober so I'm still waiting for that to happen.
> *Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* *It depends on the virgin. Virgins I KNOW will freak out and get super clingy I wouldn't sleep with*, but at the same time there are virgins that genuinely like me and would like to have sex with me. It depends really.


 Damn, your hypocrisy....... 



> Advice to men trying to lose their virginity: DO NOT TELL THE GIRL YOU'RE A VIRGIN. If you cum really quickly just say you haven't had sex in a while.


I didn't really find a huge range of men's abilities in their 20s, virgins or non virgins. 




Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Hard to imagine from the female perspective since girls hold the cards in all sexual activities, but guys have to actually work to have sex.


No. The girls do not hold all the cards. Not if you believe in mutual consent.

Some of us never had an opportunity to choose our first time. Mine was taken from me by two men when I was 13. And I was just left there afterwards. I wasn't held, I wasn't loved, and the experience was terrifying and brutal. And yet, I don't judge men and take out my anger by playing games. I don't need a pacifier either. This is because I'm not a victim, I'm a survivor and I suggest you get over your victim mentality before you hurt others and encourage others to do the same. Work on building a trusting foundation instead or just stay out of the market, please.

Not all women want to be "controlled" as you say. When I was learning to trust again in my 20s, that would have been the hardest thing for me to have. It would have been _very_ scary. 

Btw, I can tell which books and internet sights you've been reading for "getting a woman". They all have different titles but there should only be one: "How to Be a Walking Cliche."


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Hokahey said:


> So it's a matter of I give, so where's my receive?


I suppose. One method wasn't yielding the results I was looking for, so I changed methods. I gave up giving indiscriminately of myself, and now I'm looking for someone who will actually appreciate the effort. This girl really wasn't a major issue for me, her and I knew what we were doing, any bitterness comes from the girls before her.

I've never really been that focused on sex, after losing my virginity it stopped being a big deal, but I went on a mission to lose my virginity and I did. Wasn't really more than that.


----------



## nikkiannpet

Hokahey said:


> I was curious about this as well as it's not mentioned at all in the OP. What about two virgins? Or one who lost their virginity to another virgin?
> 
> I would agree with the quoted post, thinking it would be each are more or less trying to figure out how the experience is going more than actually enjoying it. But, I don't know so...I was just guessing.


D: Then I am not really looking forward to my first time, since it will most likely be with another virgin. :3


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Ugh, I make one comment about not revealing yourself to be a virgin and I'm put in a situation defending the antics of men in the name of sex that has me defending a farther and farther position from my own. 

But fuck it, let's have at this one:



pinkrasputin said:


> Bar chords? Bar chords don't get me pregnant or diseases. I am not basing a relationship on bar chords and I am not entering an agreement based on bar chords when I'm having sex. You do see a difference, right? Why can't you speak from a YOU experience instead of "this is how it is for everyone!" This really tells me that there are some people who are just too emotionally immature to be having sex.


a) I dont think I was too capable giving her any diseases seeing as how my only sex partner before her was my hand
b) confidence is what gets you into bed with girls if you're going the hook up route. From personal experience when I was shaky and unassertive nothing came of it. That is from a *me* experience, and it generally works across the board. Obviously this is a generalization so there are girls that find guys that aren't so sure of themselves sexy, but we're working with the rule, not the exception. 
c) I'm not having sex, I just had sex with a girl that into me for the sake of doing so. I'm aware of my emotional immaturity, and that's why I'm single



> So you are giving advice on how to get an attention whore and someone you don't respect?


Pretty much. I'm not going to have a casual hook up with a girl I just met at a party because I respect her. That defeats the purpose. Thats when the emotional attachment comes into play, and when you're having a one night stand, getting clingy isn't social protocol. 



> Okay, so you are just trying to teach men how to have sex with a woman who doesn't care about you. Got it.


The moment I find a female that cares about me beyond the things I do for her, I'll get back to you. That involves me getting over my emotional barriers first I suppose, but I'm not pretending like I'm most loving and happy person on the planet. 



> I bet in your own mind you were fabulous.


I have no delusion that I was fabulous. I was drunk and clumsy. But her just lying there wasn't much of an improvement. 



> Wow. Your first time sounds fantastic. Please advise the men some more on how to have a fabulous experience such as yours. Here is an experience I had with someone


Believe me in no way do I think it was "fantastic". I just had sex to stop the nagging thoughts in my head about why I have yet to have sex. Everything got a lot quieter after that. 



> I personally don't care that you didn't tell her, but your reasoning is laughable.


what's so laughable? It obviously worked. I dont see how it's laughable. 



> So you're having sex with the "opposing team", you believe in playing games, in fact you encourage it, and you want virgin men to give up hope and follow in your footsteps?


I dont believe in playing games. I deplore the dating game, but again I was trying to lose my virginity and I knew what would work, so I did it. And I'm not trying to tell men to "give up hope", but I know quite a lot of men that are down on themselves and think less of themselves because girls dont seem to like them, or appreciate what they have to offer. Guys that see everyone around them having sex and day after day wonder what's wrong with them and why no one wants to have sex with them. So to those men that want to have sex because society as a whole seems to shit on guys that are virgins past certain ages, I was giving them advice to lose it. I mean there is a reason why movies like "The 40 year old virgin" exist. Also this "opposing team" talk makes me laugh because somehow I've been pinned for being this misogynistic asshole that emotional immature and treats women like sex toys, when in reality I'm more the "best friend for every girl that gets shat on in every situation because he genuinely gives a shit about people that don't seem to give half a shit about him in return", however on the internet I tend to come off a little more bitter.



> I'm going to give you a pacifier, you poor victim.


Spare me. 



> Damn, your hypocrisy.......


Hypocrisy? More like ambivalence. I have no issue with having sex with a virgin but I would have to be in a situation where I would date them afterwards, there are virgin I know however that I wouldn't have casual sex with because I know for a fact they'd get clingy. I know them as people. No hypocrisy, just ambivalence on the topic.



> I didn't really find a huge range of men's abilities in their 20s, virgins or non virgins.


Precisely, therefore there's no reason she could tell I was a virgin. Thanks for proving my point



> No. The girls do not hold all the cards. Not if you believe in mutual consent.
> 
> Some of us never had an opportunity to choose our first time. Mine was taken from me by two men when I was 13. And I was just left there afterwards. I wasn't held, I wasn't loved, and the experience was terrifying and brutal. And yet, I don't judge men and take out my anger by playing games. I don't need a pacifier either. This is because I'm not a victim, I'm a survivor and I suggest you get over your victim mentality before you hurt others and encourage others to do the same. Work on building a trusting foundation instead or just stay out of the market please.
> 
> Not all women want to be "controlled" as you say. When I was learning to trust again in my 20s, that would have been the hardest thing for me to have. It would have been very scary.
> 
> Btw, I can tell which books and internet sights you've been reaACding for "getting a woman". They all have different titles but there should only be one: "How to Be a Walking Cliche."


I do believe in mutual consent, so much so that I've explicitly asked on multiple occasions "do you want to have sex?" This for some reason seems to be a mood killer with the girls I was dealing with and when I brought light to the fact that they were about to have sex they chose to stop having sex. It's fine, I dont really blame them, it's their choice. But to a certain degree there is a level of implied consent. There is quite the double standard in society regarding what the rules on sex are, and they all fall in the females court. Not that this is a bad thing, there are reasons for this, but at the same time you can't possibly deny that you guys hold all the cards. If that weren't the case then rape cases wouldn't rule so heavily in female's favor. I'm not arguing the reasoning behind this, I just want you to acknowledge that women hold the cards.

Secondly, I'm sorry to hear about your situation, rape is never justified, but even in your case my point stands. I didn't mean "controlled" as it applies to all cases. I meant that in reference to the strong woman thing. A better choice of words would have been that women like to feel like they have security. With some women then is physical security, others this is emotional. Obviously the latter would fit in your case. I'm replying quickly and sometimes my word use gets jumbled. 

Lastly, I've read no such books, but alas there is a reason they exist and it's because there is a large market for nice guys that get shat on emotionally while the girls that they truly care for go off with some other guy that treats them like shit. These books wouldnt sell so much if it wasn't such a big market. Also, the walking cliches dont actually read those books, they just naturally picked up on this odd phenomenon. Girls respond to this bullshit bravado. Also, I'm in no way one of those guys, again somehow in this thread I've become the face of every douchebag misogynist male type, when that is far from the truth. All I know is what my results have yielded, and from personal experience, when I'm genuine and treat the girls I deal with with the respect they deserve I get shat on, and when I decide to not give them the time of day and go about my own shit instead, I get the response I was searching for. Dont blame me, I didn't decide what works. I find it funny that when guys say "hey if you dont pay them any attention and 'treat them like shit'" they get shat on, but then when you get into real life, they get laid all the time. Hmmmm there seems to be some sort of inconsistency. It's not even like I'm telling you to treat girls like shit. I just said that I played the card that I knew would work and it got me laid. What do you want from me? Sorry I can recognize flaws in people's personalities and use it against them. If a guy was a genuinely sensitive and emotionally nurturing person would you tell him not to play to his strength? I can see through people, so do you not want me to use it just because I can?


----------



## TaylorP

Will you guys just Fuck each other already, every one sees you have a hard on for each other. Do us a favor and get it over with.
Your not talking about Virgins no more, just talking about the game of getting laid. Theres other post for that stuff.

Back to the Virgin stuff, its that persona or look I guess people get that says "I fucked, you want to go at it" well Virgins do not really have it even though it might seems that way. 

Theres just that sparkle thats missing when your a virgin, lol.

Its the same know how in some one eyes when you asked them, can you drive, (no pun intended) compared to asking some one thats never driven.

I know, I never driven a car before (no license) and get asked it all the time seeing as I don't drink. 
Its kinda hard to give that look of lets fuck even though you have not personally experienced it.

Drunk or tipsy girls are a big turn off for me, no pick up at bars for this lad, lol


----------



## pinkrasputin

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I do believe in mutual consent, so much so that I've explicitly asked on multiple occasions "do you want to have sex?" This for some reason seems to be a mood killer with the girls I was dealing with and when I brought light to the fact that they were about to have sex they chose to stop having sex. It's fine, I dont really blame them, it's their choice. But to a certain degree there is a level of implied consent. There is quite the double standard in society regarding what the rules on sex are, and they all fall in the females court. Not that this is a bad thing, there are reasons for this, but at the same time you can't possibly deny that you guys hold all the cards. If that weren't the case then rape cases wouldn't rule so heavily in female's favor. I'm not arguing the reasoning behind this, I just want you to acknowledge that women hold the cards.
> 
> Secondly, I'm sorry to hear about your situation, rape is never justified, but even in your case my point stands. I didn't mean "controlled" as it applies to all cases. I meant that in reference to the strong woman thing. A better choice of words would have been that women like to feel like they have security. With some women then is physical security, others this is emotional. Obviously the latter would fit in your case. I'm replying quickly and sometimes my word use gets jumbled.
> 
> Lastly, I've read no such books, but alas there is a reason they exist and it's because there is a large market for nice guys that get shat on emotionally while the girls that they truly care for go off with some other guy that treats them like shit. These books wouldnt sell so much if it wasn't such a big market. Also, the walking cliches dont actually read those books, they just naturally picked up on this odd phenomenon. Girls respond to this bullshit bravado. Also, I'm in no way one of those guys, again somehow in this thread I've become the face of every douchebag misogynist male type, when that is far from the truth. All I know is what my results have yielded, and from personal experience, when I'm genuine and treat the girls I deal with with the respect they deserve I get shat on, and when I decide to not give them the time of day and go about my own shit instead, I get the response I was searching for. Dont blame me, I didn't decide what works. I find it funny that when guys say "hey if you dont pay them any attention and 'treat them like shit'" they get shat on, but then when you get into real life, they get laid all the time. Hmmmm there seems to be some sort of inconsistency. It's not even like I'm telling you to treat girls like shit. I just said that I played the card that I knew would work and it got me laid. What do you want from me? Sorry I can recognize flaws in people's personalities and use it against them. If a guy was a genuinely sensitive and emotionally nurturing person would you tell him not to play to his strength? I can see through people, so do you not want me to use it just because I can?


Perhaps one day you shall enlighten me how court works. 

You nor I can speak for all women or men. Your generalizations are biased and you state them as universal truths.

The books you speak about don't prove that men are shit on or that women hold all the cards. The books prey on insecurities and actually perpetuate the myths. They make more money if peoole continue to view the opposite sex as an opponent. 

No doubt there are hurt men and there are hurt women. But pop trash which captilizes on this pain, doesn't help people understand each other more.

I am going to back off now because there are too many inaccuracies. I also believe you are speaking from a place of pain which is also a cover up for the "nice" man who is inside and has been hurt. But I think you should honor him more and fuck societal expectations that cause you to turn on yourself.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

TaylorP said:


> Will you guys just Fuck each other already, every one sees you have a hard on for each other. Do us a favor and get it over with.
> Your not talking about Virgins no more, just talking about the game of getting laid. Theres other post for that stuff.


Everyone? I don't even know who you're talking about, if you're talking about Kremin and Mr. you're sorely wrong and I think you're the only one who sees it lol.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Aßbiscuits said:


> Everyone? I don't even know who you're talking about, if you're talking about Kremin and Mr. you're sorely wrong and I think you're the only one who sees it lol.


lololololol


----------



## Hokahey

Allium said:


> Someone told me that the guys compete and the girls chooses, apparently I always lose.


They were wrong. Stay your course and you shall be fine.


----------



## Pachacutie

*How old are you?* 
20
*Why are you a virgin?*

There is no real reason. It just hasn't happened yet. And I don't want it to happen until I'm ready for it to happen. Honestly, I am quite skeptical about people's intentions.
*
How do you feel about it?*

I'm okay with it. I do get some flack from my friends who are all no longer virgins. It's just an experience, an action... with one other person (Well, presumably.), so why should it have anything to do with who I am or what other people think?


----------



## Nomenclature

"Are you a virgin?" asks some guy who wants to screw me. Or worse, he IMs me over Facebook chat, "r u a vergian?"

:crying:

1. It's obvious and creepy as hell, especially when the guy either puts virginity on a pedestal or wants the easy way out from catching something. DUDE, if you think you're bold and mature enough to be fucking, you better be responsible enough to actually get to know someone and whether you can trust her before you ask to fuck her. Smh.

2. If I hadn't lost my virginity (which isn't true, but for the sake of this question), what makes this guy think that he would be the first one I would let in, hm?

3. If you really think it's acceptable to ask me that, please at least do so in person and with proper grammar. I don't think this even needs explaining.

Aside from that, it just irritates me that there's the black-and-white categorization of high school students and how much weight it has on how peers perceive their character.



portionsforfoxes said:


> It's just an experience, an action... with one other person (Well, presumably.), so why should it have anything to do with who I am or what other people think?


This. I'm 16 and I'm not a virgin. Whether someone's a virgin wouldn't affect my decision to sleep with them. I wouldn't lie about my history to my current partner, but other than him or her, who has to know, and who gives a shit?


----------



## Space Cat

*How old are you?*
25
*Why are you a virgin?*
Because i'm an INTJ and i have a miserable life? All i can do is fantasize. When i was younger, i never had the chance and my mom is like, sex is bad and shit like that. I was asexual but i'm super sexual now lol. And i still don't have the chance. I want to!
*How do you feel about it?*
I don't like it. I don't believe in 'waiting' but i'm afraid the first one will suck like hell. So i'm in between. But i still want to have this as an experience. I mean, technically, i'm a virgin but i won't say i'm one because i've been places dammit. Just no sexual intercourse. So if that what you define virgin then yeah sad me.


----------



## SyndiCat

Nomenclature said:


> This. I'm 16


Well, at least you're legal.


----------



## Nomenclature

SyndiCat said:


> Well, at least you're legal.


----------



## SyndiCat

SyndiCat said:


> Well, at least you're legal.


In my country.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@CeresZal , I doubt you're asexual if you want the experience...
sex is great.listen to no one


----------



## nikkiannpet

@Nomenclature, I realized that too! If you're a virgin some will assume you're some slut (not true) and if you are then you're probably really boring, unattractive, and will never get laid. But...um...then we're all sluts or losers. Hah. See, who even starts these kind of stereotypes anyways? The jealous sluts themselves or the sore losers? Why do we judge people for such things? Chances are, it's not black and white. Maybe this person was ready and loved their partner. Maybe they're not a "loser," they're just waiting for the right time.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Why go off so much of other people's standards to define you? That can only lead to regrets later on. 

People can think what they want and will think what they want. You can't control it. That's why it's even more important to be okay with yourself.


----------



## TaylorP

I do find it interesting that most the virgins in this thread think the same way.

So did the non-virgins think this way to?
Then for some reason the notion was lost and poof, they let it happen.


----------



## Hardstyler

*Questions for non-virgins*
How old were you when you lost your virginity?
*14*
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
*Awkward but enjoyable and yes I regret it because We were together for 2 years then broke up*
Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
*No unless there ok with it then yes*


----------



## Mulberries

TaylorP said:


> I do find it interesting that most the virgins in this thread think the same way.
> 
> So did the non-virgins think this way to?
> Then for some reason the notion was lost and poof, they let it happen.


You mean wanting to be in love and in a long-term relationship with the right person? 

Not me. I was ready for sex well before I was ready for love.


----------



## Jwing24

How old are you? 24
Why are you a virgin? I don't believe I should have it until marriage (I'm a Christian)
How do you feel about it? Okay, obviously sometimes everyone is horny and during those times I think man it would be nice to see what sex is like, but my beliefs mean more to me than fulfilling my needs when I'm horny.

If I wasn't a Christian, would I have had sex by now with a girl? Probably not, because I keep to myself and don't have any female friends and I'm not interested in men. Also, I'm generally terrible with women. I know way more about video games than women.


----------



## Fizz

Jwing24 said:


> If I wasn't a Christian, would I have had sex by now with a girl? Probably not, because I keep to myself and don't have any female friends and I'm not interested in men. Also, I'm generally terrible with women. *I know way more about video games than women.*


It's better that you _beat_ video games rather than women. Look on the bright side, you're doing well!


----------



## TaylorP

Jwing24 said:


> How old are you? 24
> Why are you a virgin? I don't believe I should have it until marriage (I'm a Christian)
> How do you feel about it? Okay, obviously sometimes everyone is horny and during those times I think man it would be nice to see what sex is like, but my beliefs mean more to me than fulfilling my needs when I'm horny.
> 
> If I wasn't a Christian, would I have had sex by now with a girl? Probably not, because I keep to myself and don't have any female friends and I'm not interested in men. Also, I'm generally terrible with women. I know way more about video games than women.


Spend the next few months playing RPG, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Fable, Jade Empire, KOTOR and so on, then take the Charismatic knowledge of the romantic story lines an apply that to RL women.

Total score some nerd points, *Does "Heeey" gesture from fable* lol


----------



## 3053

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
Fifteen

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Neither. It was very, very unpleasant but it's nothing to regret.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Of course, someone has to! I don't see why anyone wouldn't, so what if someone is inexperienced?


----------



## Cloudy

Questions for virgins
How old are you?
23
Why are you a virgin?
I want to wait until I get married but it that doesn't happen at least I think people should wait to someone they love and are loved back also people need to be mature enough, you can really get hurt

How do you feel about it?
I feel really good about it I'm truthful to my beliefs and I don't want to do something I regret or get my heart broken


----------



## Valiums

*How old are you?*
18

*Why are you a virgin?*
I haven't had sex, dummy.

*How do you feel about it?*
I don't think much of it.


----------



## Aberrant

How old are you? 18
Why are you a virgin? because I've never had a real relationship. 
How do you feel about it? I'm pretty meh about it. I like to date people I'd intend to spend my life with, and not waste time on other things. I'll wait for the right one, I guess


----------



## Eylrid

I hate to burst everyone's bubbles, but this thread isn't virgin anymore. It's been posted in.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Eylrid said:


> I hate to burst everyone's bubbles, but this thread isn't virgin anymore. It's been posted in.


Not everyone thinks penetration equals sex. I deem this thread's cherry still intact. :happy:


----------



## Fizz

pinkrasputin said:


> Not everyone thinks penetration equals sex. I deem this thread's cherry still intact. :happy:


Yeaaaah, I didn't want to get into specifics of what constitutes "losing one's virginity". It varies from person to person, some count oral sex as loss of virginity, some will count vaginal or anal intercourse. I'm not going to get on their cases as it's not up for me to decide for them.


----------



## Eylrid

It's been changed from it's original state.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Eylrid said:


> It's been changed from it's original state.


 If I could find a man that actually morphed me through sex, I so would not be posting on this forum. 

And I'm not sure about the first time sex actually "changing your state". Some people might be quite let down who think so. 

But I got the analogy. :wink:


----------



## Space Cat

Kr3m1in said:


> @CeresZal , I doubt you're asexual if you want the experience...
> sex is great.listen to no one


Like i said, i _was_ asexual.
Yes, i'm aware it's great. >.<
I look forward to the moment where i can experience it lol.


----------



## Azure Bass

*How old are you?*
19
*Why are you a virgin?*
I don't need sex. I have lust but I haven't developed feelings nor have I committed to any one. Why do I deserve it?
*How do you feel about it?*
I'm human but this is a mistake I'm not willing to make; going on a whim with gambling my genes, in the name of life, for the sake of a good time when I'm getting up on my feet. If I didn't feel the need to confirm my sexuality, I wouldn't be looking to date right now to be honest. Not that I'm worth it, but others seem to think I am. Meh. Off topic. There's your answer.


----------



## Dreamer

Like a virgiinnnn, touched for the very FIRST *squeaky voice* timeeeee!


----------



## Zara Ignatova

*How old are you?*
17/18:crazy:
*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I don't need the emotional attachment.
*How do you feel about it?*
Honestly, I am way too suspicious of people to even begin to trust someone enough for that.. On the other hand I just want to get it over with.. But I believe that the first time should be with someone you love, call me old fashioned, but that's how I've been taught, I'm sticking with it!:blushed:


----------



## nikkiannpet

Fizz said:


> Yeaaaah, I didn't want to get into specifics of what constitutes "losing one's virginity". It varies from person to person, some count oral sex as loss of virginity, some will count vaginal or anal intercourse. I'm not going to get on their cases as it's not up for me to decide for them.


I remember reading that, it all depends on the person. I think most people think losing their virginity is the traditional way of having sex the first time.


----------



## Hokahey

More virgins than non for this poll right now. Intriguing.


----------



## Ezra

Jazzanova said:


> Why are you a virgin?


Haha, some of them may not know 

*



Questions for non-virgins

Click to expand...

*


> How old were you when you lost your virginity?


19. I should've lost it twice before that but... performance anxiety.



> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?


Absolutely not regrettable, it was a necessary part to move on with life hahah. I thought I was going to be incel  it was pretty shit though, ranks alongside the one and only one night stand I had.



> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?


Absolutely, for a male to say otherwise is... I don't know. Actually, to be honest, I'm at the age now where I'm not sure if any girl my age is a virgin unless they're the religious type - which is too religious for me - or at least two or three years younger than me. So two years ago I would've said she'd have to be an exceptionally stunning 16 or 17 year old. Now I'd just say she would have to be an exceptionally stunning 18 year old. Not only that, but I'd probably feel guilty, like Leicester in American Beauty.


----------



## nikkiannpet

@Ezra, I went through performance anxiety in a lot of things... That's why I got to certain bases slower haha.:tongue:


----------



## Pearls

How old are you?
20

Why are you a virgin?
Because I don't want to have sex before marriage. 

How do you feel about it?
I feel good. I don't hang out with people who talk and/or do it a lot so there isn't peer pressure. I don't care what the others think anyway. It's my body.


----------



## Ezra

nikkiannpet said:


> @Ezra, I went through performance anxiety in a lot of things... That's why I got to certain bases slower haha.:tongue:


You mean slower than your peers?

I just wanted to lose it at all cost. I felt more and more ostracised. Then one day I said to my friend "right, fuck this. We're gonna start talking to women. I'm sick of it".

Then the next week he asked a girl out, brought me down to meet them, he went back home, and I lost it to her hahaha.


----------



## Fizz

nikkiannpet said:


> I remember reading that, it all depends on the person. I think most people think losing their virginity is the traditional way of having sex the first time.


Some people get defensive if you try to tell them otherwise, so I honestly keep out of it. I know some traditionalists will laugh if you consider oral sex to be loss of virginity.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I totally consider oral sex to be a loss of v.


----------



## nikkiannpet

@Ezra, no I meant I could have gone to third a lot sooner lololol. I just could not "get into it" to really perform naturally.

@Fizz, it actually made me raise an eyebrow because that implies I am no longer a virgin. What do you think it is to lose one's virginity?


----------



## Fizz

nikkiannpet said:


> @Fizz, it actually made me raise an eyebrow because that implies I am no longer a virgin. What do you think it is to lose one's virginity?


My opinion is not that important, but just above your post @Kr3m1in considers oral sex to constitute losing one's virginity. I've had both oral sex and intercourse, I didn't feel any different after intercourse. I would even consider oral to be when I lost it. It doesn't really matter to me all that much, as they were both with the same person but they happened at different ages for me (within a year of each other). That's why it's hard to really pick when I "lost it".


----------



## nikkiannpet

@Kr3m1in, this only alarms me a little because now I wish I had waited a tad bit longer. 
@Fizz, I am in a very similar situation, so I'll have to see if there is any difference for me when I do decide to go into intercourse.


----------



## Fizz

nikkiannpet said:


> Kr3m1in, this only alarms me a little because now I wish I had waited a tad bit longer.
> @Fizz, I am in a very similar situation, so I'll have to see if there is any difference for me when I do decide to go into intercourse.


Is maintaining your "virginity" really that important? It's just a construct made by human beings. I realized how idiotic I was for holding back for so long, well, not idiotic. I would like to say that I was extremely cautious, and I mean extreme. I wasn't sure and waited until I was more comfortable. 

And I'm not encouraging you to go have intercourse at all, I would rather you define virginity for yourself. What you are comfortable with. I know some even constitute an orgasm with a partner as loss of virginity. It varies from person to person.


----------



## nikkiannpet

Fizz said:


> Is maintaining your "virginity" really that important? It's just a construct made by human beings. I realized how idiotic I was for holding back for so long, well, not idiotic. I would like to say that I was extremely cautious, and I mean extreme. I wasn't sure and waited until I was more comfortable.
> 
> And I'm not encouraging you to go have intercourse at all, I would rather you define virginity for yourself. What you are comfortable with. I know some even constitute an orgasm with a partner as loss of virginity. It varies from person to person.


It's a sense of... pride maybe? I'd like to think I maintained a part of my childhood or innocence a little longer but considering how I went to all bases except 4th--I'm not Daddy's little girl anymore.  I think that's what also gets me is that I'm doing this behind my parents' protective backs. I'm not even allowed to date until I'm 16... But this guy and I really do love each other--I'd know if I were being used.

I think just to make myself feel better, I'll stick to the good ol' fashioned way :|


----------



## Kr3m1in

nikkiannpet said:


> @Kr3m1in, this only alarms me a little because now I wish I had waited a tad bit longer.


 Remember, it only matters what you think.My definition of 'losing it' shouldn't be something that is even potentially alarming to you.
It's whatever you see it as that counts.
Plus, I'm gay.To me, oral is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Immemorial

*How old are you?*
17

*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I haven't had sex in my life. -Trollface- Well, I don't want to have sex with just anyone. I would like something intimate with someone before sex, and, along with that, I'm a bizarre and hermit-like person. 

*How do you feel about it?*
Sometimes, when my sex drive just shoots through the roof it bothers me. But for the most part, I'm not bothered. It's the closeness with someone first that I long for. Such TRAGEDY.


----------



## nikkiannpet

Kr3m1in said:


> Remember, it only matters what you think.My definition of 'losing it' shouldn't be something that is even potentially alarming to you.
> It's whatever you see it as that counts.
> Plus, I'm gay.To me, oral is kind of a big deal.


You're right.
Haha and I like you


----------



## Kr3m1in

nikkiannpet said:


> You're right.
> Haha and I like you


Wanna do it?:crazy::tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Fizz said:


> Is maintaining your "virginity" really that important? It's just a construct made by human beings. I realized how idiotic I was for holding back for so long, well, not idiotic. I would like to say that I was extremely cautious, and I mean extreme. I wasn't sure and waited until I was more comfortable.
> 
> And I'm not encouraging you to go have intercourse at all, I would rather you define virginity for yourself. What you are comfortable with. I know some even constitute an orgasm with a partner as loss of virginity. It varies from person to person.


Moreover, I was told by doctors and therapists that I was still a virgin _after_ I had been raped. And I look back now and see that was true. I hadn't experienced true intimacy with someone. 

Until I understood that, I spent years wishing I had my virginity. It was precious to me. It colored my whole world thinking I no longer had it. Learning differently helped big time.


----------



## Ezra

nikkiannpet said:


> @Ezra, no I meant I could have gone to third a lot sooner lololol. I just could not "get into it" to really perform naturally.


 Ahhh ok. Interesting. I thought it'd be easier for a girl. For me it was about getting hard and getting in there. Precisely the WRONG way to do it, I soon learned haha.


----------



## ii V I

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
16

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
At the time it was wonderful I was in love and it felt right.
But I wish we had both been virgins. 
It was a big deal for me and it was not for her.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I would have sex with anybody if I was madly in love with them.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I didn't even contemplate my virginity, readiness, wanting to wait.

There was a snow storm happening and I still remember the song that was playing. We didn't talk about it/plan it or anything, it just...happened.

But I felt totally different after.Kind of invincible, truthfully.Like I've been shown another dimension

So a lot of these opinions in this thread, about waiting and planning and other factors are difficult for me to understand.
Not to say they are invalid, but when it's right, I feel like everything else goes to hell.imho.


----------



## Fizz

pinkrasputin said:


> Moreover, I was told by doctors and therapists that I was still a virgin _after_ I had been raped. And I look back now and see that was true. I hadn't experienced true intimacy with someone.
> 
> Until I understood that, I spent years wishing I had my virginity. It was precious to me. It colored my whole world thinking I no longer had it. Learning differently helped big time.


I'm glad that you had doctors and therapists who had enough sense to recognize that. I worry for the victims who receive inadequate help from "professionals" who can't empathize and judge them for what had happened.

I hope you had a positive intimate experience later on after realizing your virginity was still intact. Nobody should "take" away your virginity, you should "give" it willingly. It's not something to be stolen, lost, or thrown away.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Fizz said:


> I'm glad that you had doctors and therapists who had enough sense to recognize that. I worry for the victims who receive inadequate help from "professionals" who can't empathize and judge them for what had happened.
> 
> I hope you had a positive intimate experience later on after realizing your virginity was still intact. Nobody should "take" away your virginity, you should "give" it willingly. It's not something to be stolen, lost, or thrown away.


Thank you Fizz.

It actually took me a long time, a ton of hard work, and a brilliant therapist.

But it is also another reason I tended to only date virgins in my 20s. It was the closest I could get experiencing a "first time". And it really was wonderful.


----------



## nikkiannpet

@Kr3m1in, ahaha you're cute. For you I would.
@pinkrasputin, i am sorry that happened to you. Good thing they told you it was still intact  Rape is just awful...
@Ezra, oh no! i am sorry that happened! For me I was the one doing it..so..I can't "suck," lol and in a literal sense it should be rightly so. :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@nikkiannpet , thanks dollface..I do what I can with what I've got


----------



## nikkiannpet

Kr3m1in said:


> @nikkiannpet , thanks dollface..I do what I can with what I've got


8D your spunk is admirable...I envy.


----------



## nikkiannpet

Ahhh oops double post.


----------



## cheezey

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

26

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Definitely enjoyable. It was fun, sweaty, intimate, and exciting. I didn't expect there to be fireworks, so maybe I went in with the right frame of mind to just enjoy it for what it was. The experience did sort of remove a lot of the notions I had in my mind about sex though. I think before I was of the opinion it was going to be some hugely romantic act and an a physical expression of the feelings between two people. Sure, it is that on some level, but I think I also now view it just more as a fun activity to do with someone you find physically attractive. I don't really feel a different person for having done it, I suppose at best I just feel slightly more confident than I was before. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Sure. I find the idea of being someone's first a bit of a turn-on if I'm being honest.


----------



## IonOfAeons

*How old are you?*

19

*Why are you a virgin?*

Sex is not a big deal for me. I haven't wanted to sleep with any of my exes because the relationship was dying and there seemed little point in sleeping with someone I did not feel all that much for.

*How do you feel about it?*

I feel perfectly fine about it.


----------



## freyaliesel

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
I was 19

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
I suppose a mix of both. It was with a guy I had known for a little while, he was attractive, and I was itching to try the whole sex thing. I wasn't ever a horny teenager, I was just hungry for new experiences and new ways to feel happy. And to me, pleasure = happy. He was very good to me, and I don't think I could have asked for a more understanding guy, but it was rather sensationless, to be completely honest. I didn't have any romantic feelings for him, (nor him for me) and I didn't feel anything during the actual defloration either. It was over rather swiftly.

I appreciate the person I was with, and that we are still friends, but I wish I had waited. Not that I feel that there should be too much of an emphasis on the specialness of your first time, but I just don't think I was ready. I still don't think I am, at 24, but damned if that stops me.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Outside of a relationship (aka casually) probably not. I see myself as still very inexperienced, and I don't think I would be a very good teacher, as I tend to be very submissive sexually. I wouldn't want to spoil somebody's first time. However, if it was a very sexually aggressive virgin (and I was interested) I don't think this would stop me.
Now if I was in a committed and loving and very intimate relationship (aka something I have no experience with) then I can't see myself taking this factor into consideration.


----------



## Invidia

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?
*22
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
*If choosing between the two, it was enjoyable  I waited until I met my husband, but we did not wait until we were married. I knew he was the one. But it wasn't some awesome mind blowing thing everyone makes it out to be. I am not very sex-minded I think, I mean it's lovely when a part of intimacy, but there is much more to that than the sex act. No, not regrettable at all.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* No, since I am married. Had my husband been a virgin I would have seen no issue with it, as I was one as well our first time. He wasn't a virgin, but I never had an issue with that.


----------



## SyndiCat

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

I don't know which experience counts as losing my virginity, so I can't answer that properly. Do I take the hanky panky stuff with my girl friends from when I was between 7 and 13 years old into account, or that time I was violated by a 40 year old woman at 16 years old, or with my girlfriend from my longest relationship at 18 years old?

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Depends which of the three I take into account. The premature hanky panky was fun, being violated as a teenager was not, and with my girlfriend at 18 was nice. Take your pick.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

I wouldn't really care. I see no significance in it, except if she was uncomfortable, which in return would make me uncomfortable. I don't fancy having sex with women who are uncomfortable.


----------



## suicidal_orange

*How old are you?*
25

*Why are you a virgin?*
Spent most of my "adult" life hating humans (especially myself) which meant taking no interest in relationships. I'll still never start one IRL so my only hope is that someone I get talking to online believes I'm as quiet and my life is as dull as I say it is... But if they believe it why would they be interested :laughing:

*How do you feel about it?*
It's easier to lie about it when a "friend" brings the subject, not out of embarrasment but to avoid the inevitable pressure not to be. I've had a couple of chances, once even seemed a good idea at the time, but I've still not met anyone with a mutual connection so I'm happy to wait. 
*Was there a single feeling in there? I think not... That would be another reason...*


----------



## Stephen1

Are you a virgin?
22 yes

Why?
No one to have sex with 

How do you feel about it? 
I'm going insane. I can't sleep.


----------



## TaylorP

Stephen1 said:


> Why?
> No one to have sex with


Just have to lower your standards, then everything you can have sex with, lol

Is that not what most people do?


----------



## Dreamer

*Questions for virgins*
How old are you?- 18
Why are you a virgin?: Because I respect myself and I haven't married. 
How do you feel about it?: Good. Though, sometimes you feel you have to conform and be like others


----------



## cinnabun

*How old are you?*
18 as of February 

*Why are you a virgin?*
I'm scared first of all, I don't want anyone to hurt me and I don't feel ready. I've never liked a guy that much, or for that long to even consider it. I want someone I trust to take it and not someone who would laugh at my totall like... :/ idk, I don't know anything about it, like actuall I'm not joking so I don't want to be laughed at! The thought if it just freaks me out.

*How do you feel about it?*
Good  I honestly don't give a damn! ^_^. It's not a race  it's gonna happen eventually. I'll do it in my own time, when I_ feel_ ready - not when someone _tells_ me I'm ready - I don't tolerate demanding people .


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
17 I think, no, 16, it was 2 years ago but I was 17, it was in that weird middle period before you have your birthday, so yeah, 17. I'm 18 now btw.

edit: never mind, I'm confused now, 16 or 17, lol.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Enjoyable.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Might as well, is there any reason not to? (assuming they're willing of course)


----------



## Zebedee

*How old are you? *28
* Why are you a virgin? *not yet married; conforms to my Christian values.
* How do you feel about it? *good.


----------



## hermitsmoores

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?* 26...hated people and didn't love myself. I mean, if i didn't like myself, how can i expect to like other people and be in a relationship?

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? *it was all right i guess...since, i've had better sex.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? *Why, or why not? Umm...I don't see why not. If someone actually wanted me to do it, sure.


----------



## Luknwrdz

*How old are you?*

21

*Why are you a virgin?*

Currently I have no one whom I have deep emotions for, no one to walk up to me (has to be someone that I really care for and would pretty much do anything for, like the approval rating must be around 90%) and ask the question "Do you want to have sex?" or maybe I would ask (if I love the guy so much that I can't wait any longer).

*How do you feel about it?*

It's really hard to say, I mean I masturebate whenever the time comes but other than that I don't really know how it feels... okay okay! It makes me wonder how it feels to have sex! I keep thinking in my mind how it would feel to do a little bump and grind... passionate and hot... fast... whatever! But again I'm waiting till that time comes... don't know when though >.<


----------



## Neon Knight

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
18
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Painful, he was like a tree trunk, but the overall experience was nice (the night out and everything else we did)

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
At my age, it's not likely I'd come across one. I suppose I could. It would be nice to have almost complete certainty they'd be std-free at least. Plus if we were in an ongoing relationship it would be like working with a clean slate and I could actually teach them what they need to do with me or to me without them relying on what experiences they've had previously since sometimes that really just turns out badly because if you don't respond to it, it's like you're the one doing something wrong *facepalm*


----------



## Indigo Aria

20
Virgin
Gettin' some would be nice, but it's not even in my top 5 concerns. I don't like the idea of sex just for sex, and I haven't found someone my age yet that I'd be willing to be more than friends with. I don't view this as a race.


----------



## dizzygirl

Jazzanova said:


> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?


I am 18.
Personal choice. I want to wait till I am in a stable relationship that shows promise of lasting longevity. i don't mind waiting.
I feel pretty damn good about it! :crazy:


----------



## Absurdist

Jazzanova said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.
> 
> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


22

I'm a virgin pretty much out of choice, i have had the opportunity but pointless sex(casual) is something i find worthless. Plus i have a strong fear of catching disease and spreading it and all of the girls i know are rather loose. I don't feel the need for it if i cant trust the person i am with, which is why a fling or one night stand is not my idea of fun.

It really has not bothered me being a virgin until rather recent, where my anxiety started to trigger some nerves about becoming 










I am afraid of turning 23. I feel as if life is slipping away. So until recent i had been rather comfortable with it, and i still am but things are changing. This though still doesn't change my view on what i said above about pointless sex and relationships based souly on physical interaction.


----------



## Absurdist

Does any former virgin have any experience in loosing theirs to a virgin as well?????????


----------



## zelder

I had sex for the first time 10 years ago at the age of 22. It was my wedding day and after waiting for so long to have sex we made up for lost time by having sex all night long. I didn't get hardly any sleep that night. It was awesome though.


----------



## LittleHawk

LittleHawk said:


> How old are you?
> 21 in August
> 
> Why are you a virgin?
> I've had opportunities but I've always felt I wasnt emotionally ready, or totally comfortable with myself. I'm happier with who I am now and I think if somebody I felt good with came along I'd be quite happy to lose it, but there is no pressure.
> 
> How do you feel about it?
> I don't mind. Sometimes I wonder if I'm going to die a cat lady, but I still love and enjoy my life so I'm not too concerned :tongue:


I feel the need to replace this with new updated info, so here it is :tongue:

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
20

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Amazing, although I'm still with the guy, all of my preconceptions and fears flew out of the window. It felt right at the time, totally natural...and it certainly didn't let me down 

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
I'm quite happy in my current relationship so right now it's not something I'd consider - but given more experience and if I was in the situation and it felt right, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Konan

I am a virgin, 22 years old and I feel fine by it since its how I am.


----------



## devoid

Absurdist said:


> Does any former virgin have any experience in loosing theirs to a virgin as well?????????


Yep. =D Confusion much?


----------



## chill.take.over

How old are you?
*20*
Why are you a virgin?
*various reasons but none that I consider bad*
How do you feel about it?
*I feel absolutely fine about it.*


and I thought I was never going to visit the relations board....


----------



## BroNerd

Questions for non-virgins
How old were you when you lost your virginity?
19

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Regrettable. I wasn't too attracted to the woman I slept with and I had to think of other things just to get going. I am single right now. I had mediocre sex a couple more times with another woman but I know when the right person comes along, it will be enjoyable rather than "mutual mastrubation". 

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Yea, if we click, we click.


----------



## hannago

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
18... and I'm 18 now (albeit 9 months later)

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was neither. I knew for about three weeks before it happened that it was happening on that night. In love, and a little tipsy. I'm so glad it happened the way it did, with somebody I trust and know cared for me, and I'll never regret it... but the sex was not good.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Maybe, if I fell in love with a virgin, but to be honest I kind of like the idea of sleeping with somebody with more experience than I have again. I want to learn new things and try new things.


----------



## Kr3m1in

*smh*
according to the content, the reasoning & the faux pride and idealism stir fry in this thread, I conclude that 124 people that have responded to the survey question need laid immediately, if not sooner.
*concludes*
*vanishes in a puff of sexy nonvirginal smoke*


----------



## Nostradumbass

Man it's crazy the amount of virgins I know in college nowadays. There is nothing wrong with it...but desire it, they just doom themselves to not being worthy enough.

I've tried many of times to get my virgin friends laid but they usually resist with all their might. They always say they want it to be special, which is understandable, but they don't understand once they get a taste how sky high their confidence will become. That way they actually get the nads to start talking to the girl they find interesting.


----------



## Drewbie

*Questions for non-virgins*
*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
I was 21.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was an enjoyable, friendly experience. Sex with friends ftw.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I have had sex with a virgin and I would do it again. Everyone's gotta have a first time with _someone_, why not me? Ha. :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> *smh*
> according to the content, the reasoning & the faux pride and idealism stir fry in this thread, I conclude that 124 people that have responded to the survey question need laid immediately, if not sooner.
> *concludes*
> *vanishes in a puff of sexy nonvirginal smoke*


I would have to be in a relationship with someone for a few months before I could consider having sex with them. Your expertise won't work with me!


----------



## Kr3m1in

skycloud86 said:


> I would have to be in a relationship with someone for a few months before I could consider having sex with them. Your expertise won't work with me!


Well I guess I have to pick one specific person out of the 124.I got my pick I think, and sorry skycloud, it ain't you babe;P


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> Well I guess I have to pick one specific person out of the 124.I got my pick I think, and sorry skycloud, it ain't you babe;P


I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Kr3m1in

skycloud86 said:


> I wouldn't want it any other way.


YOU?! Wouldn't *want* it?..

Who would've thought....;P


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> YOU?! Wouldn't *want* it?..
> 
> Who would've thought....;P


Seems I'm just too unpredictable.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Kr3m1in said:


> *smh*
> according to the content, the reasoning & the faux pride and idealism stir fry in this thread, I conclude that 124 people that have responded to the survey question need laid immediately, if not sooner.
> *concludes*
> *vanishes in a puff of sexy nonvirginal smoke*


Truth. :frustrating:


----------



## red_1038

Nostradumbass said:


> Man it's crazy the amount of virgins I know in college nowadays. There is nothing wrong with it...but desire it, they just doom themselves to not being worthy enough.
> 
> I've tried many of times to get my virgin friends laid but they usually resist with all their might. They always say they want it to be special, which is understandable, but they don't understand once they get a taste how sky high their confidence will become. That way they actually get the nads to start talking to the girl they find interesting.


perhaps their confidence would soar...
but: they could feel like they only preformed the act for your approval and secretly hate themselves.
they could be "bad" and destroy their confidence forever on an unfeeling, unemotionally attached lover.

However, I do agree that some nads could be helpful. I've always found it appealing when someone makes a move on me. At least then they could potentially develope a relationship and have some "good" sex.
Hahaha...


----------



## Kr3m1in

red_1038 said:


> they could be "bad" and destroy their confidence forever on an unfeeling, *unemotionally attached* lover.


aaah, but that _unemotional_ attachment...feels oh so scrumptuous;P


----------



## red_1038

Kr3m1in said:


> aaah, but that _unemotional_ attachment...feels oh so scrumptuous;P


hmmm. I don't know. It's never really done it for me lol. I'm a virgin (see previous lol) but random people aren't quite as exciting as someone I know deeply and can commune with spiritually. but, to each her own ;p


----------



## nádej

*Questions for virgins*
*How old are you?* 22.
*Why are you a virgin?* By choice and by circumstance. In high school, I really was quite against sex before marriage. In college, I was not so much against it, but I went to a conservative Christian school, and sex before marriage was not 'acceptable'. Sex between friends was not really an option. Most of my friends were (and still are...we just graduated) virgins, so it was no big thing.
*How do you feel about it?* Fine. I don't consider myself sexually repressed or unaware by any means. I'm stoked for when it happens, but I do want it to be in a committed relationship. And honestly? Right now I'm not looking for or willing to be in a committed relationship. I'll be waiting a bit.


----------



## Kr3m1in

red_1038 said:


> hmmm. I don't know. It's never really done it for me lol. I'm a virgin (see previous lol) but random people aren't quite as exciting as someone I know deeply and can commune with spiritually. but, to each her own ;p


I am just wordplaying and being cheeky.
Don't mind moi..


----------



## Runvardh

What definition of virginity are we using? That includes any required physiological details.


----------



## Fizz

Runvardh said:


> What definition of virginity are we using? That includes any required physiological details.


Whatever you consider to be loss of virginity for yourself. It's not the same for everyone. I think most accept vaginal intercourse (penis-in-vagina) as loss of virginity since that's the original definition. It has changed over the years as homosexuality is now more recognized.


----------



## red_1038

@Runvardh

I'm going with @Fizz 's definition myself.


----------



## Paeter

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
17
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was pretty much the best thing that had happened to me.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Yes. Because virginity is nothing special and sex is awesome. Virginity should be discarded as soon as possible in order to pursue a life of maximum sexual activity. I'd be doing her a favour.

I just want to quote this about virginity. It's very different for men and women. 



> Since men are the chosen in the mating dance, they have to be more aware of reality than do women. If men ignore reality, they risk involuntary celibacy. If a woman looks attractive (which is most of them during their prime fertile years), she can ignore reality to her heart’s content as unicorns and rainbows shower her in cellophane raindrops and she'll still have suitors lined up around the block to fuck her. From: Alpha Status: Learning the Truth About Women - Who profits from it and How?


This is very true. Sometimes I wish I was born female.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

*Questions for non-virgins*
*How old were you when you lost your virginity?* 13.
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?* It was enjoyable, we'd met an hour ago, she was in heat- we never saw each other again. 
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* No reason not to.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Paeter said:


> This is very true. Sometimes I wish I was born female.


I don't think this holds to be true today as much as it could've been back then. I consider myself to be attractive, and there's no one lining up on the block to do me, as much as I would appreciate that. And my head isn't stuck in the clouds, either. -_-


----------



## Outcode

Tawanda said:


> I don't think this holds to be true today as much as it could've been back then. I consider myself to be attractive, and there's no one lining up on the block to do me, as much as I would appreciate that. And my head isn't stuck in the clouds, either. -_-


Oh I'm sure a lot of your guy friends have thought about it and you just don't know it.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Outcode said:


> Oh I'm sure a lot of your guy friends have thought about it and you just don't know it.


That's most likely true, but I know that I've tried to get in bed with one or two of them, and they declined the offer. Their reason was the time wasn't right, or things are complicated, or there was someone else they liked.


----------



## Outcode

Tawanda said:


> That's most likely true, but I know that I've tried to get in bed with one or two of them, and they declined the offer. Their reason was the time wasn't right, or things are complicated, or there was someone else they liked.


Well then remember, that's just one or two of them.


----------



## Kriash

*
How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
15

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It wasn't really enjoyable, but it wasn't regrettable either. It taught me something about myself. I thought I was gay at the time, and afterwords reconsidered if I was. Then later, I realized I was asexual.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
*No. I'm not planning on having sex with anyone. If I had to have sex with someone, they would be male, as that is who I have romantic attraction to, and in all honesty, if a guy is having gay sex for the first time, we probably aren't in a romantic relationship, because he's probably just figuring out who he is.


----------



## Paeter

Tawanda said:


> I don't think this holds to be true today as much as it could've been back then. I consider myself to be attractive, and there's no one lining up on the block to do me, as much as I would appreciate that. And my head isn't stuck in the clouds, either. -_-


If you're an attractive female, practically every guy wants to fuck you. They just might not bother to try because they don't htink they have a chance because they probably don't. You just don't want them. Women usually are attracted to a few guys so 90% of the women want 10% of the men whereas men are attracted to every decent girl so that 90% of men want 90% of the girls.

Here is a visual explanation.


----------



## skycloud86

Paeter said:


> If you're an attractive female, practically every guy wants to fuck you. They just might not bother to try because they don't htink they have a chance because they probably don't. You just don't want them. Women usually are attracted to a few guys so 90% of the women want 10% of the men whereas men are attracted to every decent girl so that 90% of men want 90% of the girls.
> 
> Here is a visual explanation.


Not only is this a massive generalisation, you are assuming that human sexuality is far more simplistic and clear than it really is.


----------



## Paeter

skycloud86 said:


> Not only is this a massive generalisation, you are assuming that human sexuality is far more simplistic and clear than it really is.


This is a *generalization *but not a _massive _one. If it holds true with most people most of the time then it is a good one. (90% of the time for 90% of people) It differs from country to country and from historical point to historical point but not greatly. This is the way it appears now under current conditions of the liberalized female in modern industrialized first world countries. The dynamics have chained quite a lot in recent times. There are however, immutable evolutionarily wired factors in human sexuality that exist at all times in all countries. I understand human sexuality complex enough so that a percentage of individuals don't fit into the general understanding, but those are marginal elements of the system. They are outliers. A _generalization _is still possible even with their existence and their existence not a contradiction to it.


----------



## Rogue Eagle

to be honest I'd say that generalisation is mostly true.


----------



## progBOT

Rogue Eagle said:


> to be honest I'd say that generalisation is mostly true.


yep. there is a reason why they are a generalization in the first place, just as there is truth to stereotypes. sure, there are going to be outliers (people who don't fit the stereotype) but for the most part, it is true.


----------



## skycloud86

progBOT said:


> yep. there is a reason why they are a generalization in the first place, just as there is truth to stereotypes. sure, there are going to be outliers (people who don't fit the stereotype) but for the most part, it is true.


So you believe that most black people are criminals, or most German people are Nazis, or most Arabs are terrorists?


----------



## Rogue Eagle

skycloud86 said:


> So you believe that most black people are criminals, or most German people are Nazis, or most Arabs are terrorists?


 Come now, that isn't fair. There is usually an element of truth behind most stereotypes, sure, most black people aren't criminals, most germans aren't Nazis and most Arabs aren't terrorists.... But some are.


----------



## progBOT

Rogue Eagle said:


> Come now, that isn't fair. There is usually an element of truth behind most stereotypes, sure, most black people aren't criminals, most germans aren't Nazis and most Arabs aren't terrorists.... But some are.


^^Thank you.

let's not be uneducated or ignorant about the matter. Perhaps I worded it wrong. Most black people aren't criminals, but most criminals (at least where I come from: LA) are black (I'm sure the poverty of their demographic has something to do with it). Most germans aren't nazis, but most nazis are german. Most arabs aren't terrorists, but most terrorists are arab.


----------



## Khar

Before I get into my own completion of the survery, a quick word for those who are virgins out there, especially those who are young. 

You aren't behind anyone. 

A lot more people graduate from High School with their virginity intact than it may seem (at least 65% from what I remember, may have been higher). While I do not view sex as a bad thing, I also know that it can be damaging if you begin too soon, and are unprepared for it -- if you feel rushed, it may really be too soon and you should slow down and think it through. Sex is supposed to make you nervous and excited, not terrified and nauseous. I have first hand experience of how bad it can be to rush into a sexual situation without recognizing the risks. 

There are always intermediate steps between a relationship and full blown sex. Sex itself is far from a black and white thing, where either it happens or it doesn't. There are a lot of ways to be physically, or sexually involved, without penetration. While this might sound condescending, I know that I easily forgot about it when worried about sex, and I knew that other options existed very well. I don't know many couples who leaped directly into full blown penetration.

Likewise to those who have already been laid and have friends who are not, I urge patience. I understand that you may feel they are using excuses or such, but it's the horror stories which stick with people, the ones about awkward encounters and horrible sex which they feel will stick to them forever, even if that is not true. There is little to be gained by pushing them, and they will definitely come to it in their own time. 

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

It depends on your definition, really. 

Either I lost it when I was 12 when a case of "show you mine if you show me yours" the other party initiated got a little out of control (was not the first time we'd even done that show me game), or I lost it at 19 to someone seven years my elder. 

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

In the case of the 12 year one, I regret it immensely, and I would not recommend such early sexual conduct to anyone else. Especially if you do it behind the house they live in, and get caught by their Catholic mother. No one who knows me here in Canada is aware of this, and few people I know abroad are aware of it either -- the person who referred me here being one of them. While some people came out of high school feeling proud of being laid, I came out of elementary school feeling horrible. 

It played a large role in my not having any sexual contact for the next seven years, and I do not use it as an excuse for a "lack of action." Five separate women between then and when I was next involved with someone have told me they were interested (to my great surprise since I am no great prize) and I willfully ignored or avoided the signals until it was too late and they told me after the fact that they had been waiting. This included non-sexual relationships. Having a damaging experience when you are young can have some pretty bad repercussions. Mine stuck with me for years, and I really feel I didn't give my teenage years all they were worth as a result (not talking in a sexual capacity). 

As for when I was older, no, I don't (even if it had been an awkward experience). I would not regret trying something, as long as they have the maturity and are ready for it. As much as kids would like to believe that at 13 or 14 all they need is the equipment, you'd be surprised how much you depend on the emotional maturity that comes over the years after the fact. 

I dealt with sex a lot better when I was 19 than when I was 12. It's not a bad thing to wait. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Yes, although I'd prefer to know ahead of time and likely would -- I don't think I'm the type to leap that quickly into sexual relationships. I would definitely approach things differently if I knew someone was a virgin, over if I knew they were experienced. 

I had a good experience with someone who was seven years my elder, and who was patient, and it was a good experience for me personally. I think a lot of guys are unsure how well they will be able to handle the situation when it came down to it, and while reassurances are a wonderful thing, you can never know for sure. For example, I never knew I had a light case of phimosis until penetration, which is never the time you want to find that out (non-contagious, nothing for women to worry about, I will happily explain it to anyone who is curious) but my partner handled it well.


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> So you believe that most black people are criminals, or most German people are Nazis, or most Arabs are terrorists?


So you're telling me they're not? DAMN YOU FOX NEWS!





[That probably doesn't make sense outside the US.]


----------



## MissJordan

Rogue Eagle said:


> to be honest I'd say that generalisation is mostly true.


Ditto.



Fizz said:


> So you're telling me they're not? DAMN YOU FOX NEWS!


Fox News is like the Daily Mail in the UK.


----------



## Fizz

MisterJordan said:


> Fox News is like the Daily Mail in the UK.


So you've heard of Fox News, interesting. I just checked out Daily Mail's homepage, looks like it's chock full of _rubbish_. It's like Fox News's British cousin that they haven't spoken to in a while.


----------



## MissJordan

Fizz said:


> So you've heard of Fox News, interesting. I just checked out Daily Mail's homepage, looks like it's chock full of _rubbish_. It's like Fox News's British cousin that they haven't spoken to in a while.


This thread is taking a small musical intermission:


----------



## quigglehope13

So I am a virgin, I will be 18 on August 14th.
Well i never felt ready before with past relations(all of the past ones were when I was 15 and younger). I am in a great relationship with someone right now but I still do not feel ready(as does he) so we are going to wait. I am not ready for any of the consequences of sex and feel that it would just get in the way. Also becuase I made a vow to myself that I wouldn't have it until I was 18 but preferably 19(I made this when i was 12 or 13 so just learning about this kind of stuff, but to this date I have only broken vows to myself about when I was going to date and they came after past relationships and I broke up). Also because I am not yet completly comfortable with myself yet. 
How I feel about it, well I don't think it is wrong or anything so I don't really care if other people do it as long as they are mature enough to handle all it comes with and what not. For me just not now maybe in a few months maybe in a few years we will see.


----------



## Kriash

Peacock said:


> I have to deal with that quite a bit. People posting the video on my Facebook wall "Hey! It's your last name!" Yup, and I like to use it for usernames too, unfortunately.


I understand that. My last name is High, the jokes go on and on :|


----------



## viva

Cover3 said:


> Lol at all the ''somebody was kind enough to have sex with me a few years ago even though I was a virgin, but I'd sure as hell not return the favor'' kind of ironic I'd say xD


I feel like there's more to it than just that-- primarily age. It's one thing for an 18-year-old non-virgin to have sex with a virgin. But when that 18-year-old turns 22-- especially if they've been having a lot of sex in those four years-- it may be unlikely that they'd feel comfortable having sex with a virgin at that point. A lot can happen sexually in "a few years".

I'm not saying that it's right, but simply that it's not all that hypocritical.


----------



## Katya00

vivacissimamente said:


> I feel like there's more to it than just that-- primarily age. It's one thing for an 18-year-old non-virgin to have sex with a virgin. But when that 18-year-old turns 22-- especially if they've been having a lot of sex in those four years-- it may be unlikely that they'd feel comfortable having sex with a virgin at that point. A lot can happen sexually in "a few years".
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but simply that it's not all that hypocritical.


Or when a person has been having sex for the same number of years as the age they were when they lost it. Sorry I feel like I'd probably be close to molesting if I had sex with a virgin 9 times out of 10.


----------



## caramel

*Questions for virgins*
*How old are you?*
20
*
Why are you a virgin?
*Religious influence I suppose..however I often debate whether I should stay one till marriage or lose it to someone I end up falling in love with. 
*
How do you feel about it?*
I've messed around with people a few times but never had sex with them. I hate messing around but in most of the cases it always seemed forced. I definitely know I want to save sex for someone special. But guys here seem so lacking and I'm starting to get lonely. I'm afraid I will end up settling.


----------



## Romascu

And people look at me like i'm insane when i say that i believe that very few 14+ year old girls are virgins...

The fact that scares me the most is that one day i might have a girl of my own.

And the thought of her sucking the cock of trash in a car at 16 or whatever really scares the shit out of me, disgusts me and makes me incredibly mad.

I will try to avoid that through education (and other related means) and genes . (i'm ugly, my partner will prolly be too, so she may be ugly-thus problem partially solved)

Though even with an ugly daughter ---the way this whore culture is advancing....


----------



## Third Engine

Romascu said:


> And people look at me like i'm insane when i say that i believe that very few 14+ year old girls are virgins...
> 
> The fact that scares me the most is that one day i might have a girl of my own.
> 
> And the though of her sucking the cock of trash in a car at 16 or whatever really scares the shit out of me and makes me incredibly mad.
> 
> I will try to avoid that through education (and other related means) and genes . (i'm ugly, my partner will prolly be too, so she may be ugly-thus problem partially solved)
> 
> Though even with an ugly daughter ---the way this whore culture is advancing....


A tad judgmental, are we? There's nothing wrong with human sexuality.


----------



## Fizz

Third Engine said:


> A tad judgmental, are we? There's nothing wrong with human sexuality.


I think he hates female sexuality and females in general because he thinks they're all whores. Don't pay too much attention to him.


----------



## Romascu

Third Engine said:


> A tad judgmental, are we? There's nothing wrong with human sexuality.


 Damn right i'm judgmental.

Girls that have sex at that age usually do it because of peer pressure and insecurities.

Defining and evaluating yourself based on your relationship/s is so fucking weak.

If you fuck every guy you like and form a mild relationship with, from that young age you fit the description of a whore.

You can call someone like that "sexually liberated" if you want, i will call her a whore.

It's about self-respect and strength of character.


----------



## skycloud86

Romascu said:


> Damn right i'm judgmental.
> 
> Girls that have sex at that age usually do it because of peer pressure and insecurities.


And what are the reasons why boys of that age are having sex?



> If you fuck every guy you like and form a mild relationship with, from that young age you fit the description of a whore.


And the males who do the exact same from a young age, are they not also whores?



> You can call someone like that "sexually liberated" if you want, i will call her a whore.


Then you have to call most sexually active males whores.


----------



## Romascu

skycloud86 said:


> And what are the reasons why boys of that age are having sex?
> 
> 
> 
> And the males who do the exact same from a young age, are they not also whores?
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have to call most sexually active males whores.


 Because there are big differences between the sexes an their role in our culture.

The nature (natural, cultural or both) of these differences is of no importance , it does not change our reality. It is of importance only for those trying to exploit them or change them, and we can't do either from this forum, assuming we intend to.

We judge on our cultural terms , not the ones of the amazonian women or the rubber dick clan in the Indonesian wilderness.

Because men don't claim sexual responsibility and don't take sexual purity as a value.
Because men don't fuck someone different every week and then try to pose as a "decent girl".

I will change my views only if there will be an average women revolution , not feminist (my opinion is that they hold conflictual views with the average woman) , they are not representative for the average women.

If they form a consensus come out and shout "we love to take dick, we love to insert it in any of our holes , dicks from different men, on different days--- that is what we, women of the western culture believe, if you don't like it , fuck you"

I will hate it , but i will respect it, and i will stop calling them whores , because the term loses its connotation and meaning.

But as long as they delve in their shitty hypocrisy and try to play the whore virgin, i will hold on to my views.

If that fictive revolution happens, expect to change society in a very profound way. 

There are many sociological theories that state that our society is build around and from sex and everything the average man does revolves around that.


----------



## skycloud86

Romascu said:


> Because there are big differences between the sexes an their role in our culture.
> 
> The nature (natural, cultural or both) of these differences is of no importance , it does not change our reality. It is of importance only for those trying to exploit them or change them, and we can't do either from this forum, assuming we intend to.
> 
> We judge on our cultural terms , not the ones of the amazonian women or the rubber dick clan in the Indonesian wilderness.
> 
> Because men don't claim sexual responsibility and don't take sexual purity as a value.
> Because men don't fuck someone different every week and then try to pose as a "decent girl".
> 
> I will change my views only if there will be an average women revolution , not feminist (my opinion is that they hold conflictual views with the average woman) , they are not representative for the average women.
> 
> If they form a consensus come out and shout "we love to take dick, we love to insert it in any of our holes , dicks from different men, on different days--- that is what we, women of the western culture believe, if you don't like it , fuck you"
> 
> I will hate it , but i will respect it, and i will stop calling them whores , because the term loses its connotation and meaning.
> 
> But as long as they delve in their shitty hypocrisy and try to play the whore virgin, i will hold on to my views.
> 
> If that fictive revolution happens, expect to change society in a very profound way.
> 
> There are many sociological theories that state that our society is build around and from sex and everything the average man does revolves around that.


You posted this as an answer to my post in another thread, and this doesn't answer my questions in this thread.


----------



## Fizz

You said the same exact stuff in reply to @skycloud86 in both this thread and the shoe tying thread. Your culture/society is probably sexist or you're projecting your own values as your "society's" values. Most societies and cultures are modernizing and showing less constraint on women. You shouldn't give a shit what women are doing, if they don't want to sleep with you, don't call them whores. They really won't sleep with you then.

I got to say, this will do nothing but you need to grow-up. There's a much larger world out there and labeling people like that is not going to get you anywhere. You're just going to be miserable for the rest of your life if you can't just accept that women have sex and they enjoy it. Men have sex and enjoy it. It doesn't make women sluts or whores because they enjoy it, it just means you have problems.


----------



## Third Engine

Romascu said:


> Damn right i'm judgmental.
> 
> Girls that have sex at that age usually do it because of peer pressure and insecurities.
> 
> Defining and evaluating yourself based on your relationship/s is so fucking weak.
> 
> If you fuck every guy you like and form a mild relationship with, from that young age you fit the description of a whore.
> 
> You can call someone like that "sexually liberated" if you want, i will call her a whore.
> 
> It's about self-respect and strength of character.


So, basically, you're rationalizing that you can't get a woman to have sex with you that they're all whores, then? Maybe they just want to have sex because, well, they want to?


----------



## Fizz

Third Engine said:


> So, basically, you're rationalizing that you can't get a woman to have sex with you that they're all whores, then? Maybe they just want to have sex because, well, they want to?


Sounds counterintuitive doesn't it? 

"Women are whores but they won't have sex with me >_>"


----------



## Third Engine

Fizz said:


> Sounds counterintuitive doesn't it?
> 
> "Women are whores but they won't have sex with me >_>"


That's cognitive dissonance for ya.


----------



## Katya00

hahaha that was so amusing.

I hope you (Romascu) don't have a daughter either, but for her sake and not yours. 

Honestly though guys, a woman just enjoying and/or wanting sex makes her a _whore_, don't you think? The only proper outlet is rape and only for reproduction's sake. A real woman with any self-respect would never give it up. _EVER_.

(An aside-->This is me not taking the argument seriously because I won't argue with small minds---in case sarcasm meter doesn't bing for all of you).


----------



## Romascu

Fizz said:


> Sounds counterintuitive doesn't it?
> 
> "Women are whores but they won't have sex with me >_>"


 It wouldn't be intellectually honest of me not to admit that "not getting any" makes up a part of resentment.

Though it is a small part compared to the others.

For example: i hate female whores just as much as i hate male social whores (kiss ass fake mofos is a small part of my definition)

The sexual greed makes up the biggest part of it.

I hate whores of all kinds, if i do, i build strong, *honest*, deep connections with someone, and it makes me sick when i see what these people are doing.

Rest assured, i won't change my ways and women hold no power over me, excessive masturbation and my hate take care of that )

I will deal with this aspect much later in life , when i plan to have a family, i want the family i never had.

Until then i need no woman and will handle it like i stated above.


----------



## Persephone

How old are you?
18

Why are you a virgin?
Didn't feel like it.

How do you feel about it?
Whatever. It comes when it comes.



Romascu said:


> For example: i hate female whores just as much as i hate male social whores (kiss ass fake mofos is a small part of my definition)
> 
> The sexual greed makes up the biggest part of it.
> 
> I hate whores of all kinds, if i do, i build strong, *honest*, deep connections with someone, and it makes me sick when i see what these people are doing.


It makes no logical sense why these people are even worthy of your hatred. They live their life, you live yours, and by the sound of it the two groups (you and them) are not going to cross paths if you can help it. They're happy, you're happy (?). This does not compute.


----------



## Romascu

Persephone said:


> How old are you?
> 18
> 
> Why are you a virgin?
> Didn't feel like it.
> 
> How do you feel about it?
> Whatever. It comes when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no logical sense why these people are even worthy of your hatred. They live their life, you live yours, and by the sound of it the two groups (you and them) are not going to cross paths if you can help it. They're happy, you're happy (?). This does not compute.


 I live in *their* world, of course it fucking affects me.

This culture is build around and for them, i get the middle finger.

And i don't care about the middle finger in a social way, i give it right back, but where i live the middle finger can mean you can't even afford things such as food let alone have a fucking future.

This is no place for me and my purpose in life is to fucking escape it.

And i can't help crossing paths with them, i live in their world, they are fucking everywhere.

Given the fact that this culture encourages corruption and whoredom i am directly affected -- my standard of living , income and all that is related to it (health , life expectancy etc.)

Like i said to many misguided yuppies -- you can not not be like them and still want the same fucking things.

I am aware of that and i'm doing all i can to get out of this shitty culture.


----------



## Eerie

Hey, Romascu, do you have anything to contribute that isn't about women being whores?


----------



## Romascu

Eerie said:


> Hey, Romascu, do you have anything to contribute that isn't about women being whores?


Yes, they are also greedy.








Twas a joke: i actually find women no more greedy than men.


----------



## Eerie

Wow, that's a shocker.


----------



## Ludendorff

As a male, freshman in high school (who has also never had a girlfriend and is a virgin), any advice on this topic? Please, no cheesy answers like "abstinence ONLY OMG," which is what I have been hearing for the last five years in school. Unless that truly is the right answer, but I'd like a second opinion from somebody who isn't paid to say "abstinence only" for nine hours a day.


----------



## Romascu

Ludendorff said:


> * Please, no cheesy answers like "abstinence ONLY OMG," which is what I have been hearing for the last five years in school. Unless that truly is the right answer, but I'd like a second opinion from somebody who isn't paid to say "abstinence only" for nine hours a day.*


 The best advice i can give you is to think for yourself.


----------



## Paradox1987

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
I was 20; I am 24.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was exciting and enjoyable. She was my girlfriend at the time and so there was an emotional connexion; it was something both parties clearly wanted. Therefore, no, I don't regret it.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I can't see why their virginity status would ever be relevant as to whether or not I should sleep with them. Obviously, if the woman in question held strong moral viewpoints on premarital sex, I wouldn't sleep with her. However, nor would I ever enter a relationship with her. If I was in a relationship; then also no. However, neither scenario considers her virginity a relevant consideration.


----------



## louea380

"I live in their world, of course it fucking affects me"- Just because you live in their world dosn't mean it has to affect you. It will only affect you if you judge.


----------



## Fizz

Ludendorff said:


> As a male, freshman in high school (who has also never had a girlfriend and is a virgin), any advice on this topic? Please, no cheesy answers like "abstinence ONLY OMG," which is what I have been hearing for the last five years in school. Unless that truly is the right answer, but I'd like a second opinion from somebody who isn't paid to say "abstinence only" for nine hours a day.


Get a proper sex education, preferably comprehensive. You can use the internet and other sources to help you find actual statistics. Avoid any sites that tend to be religious based, this isn't the case for all of them, but they tend to have "shock statistics". They also encourage people to be abstinent and not really teach much, which is just like abstinence only sex education.

There are many helpful sites online, Planned Parenthood is even helpful. They're not 99% abortions like some politicians try to claim. And Go Ask Alice is a good resource if you have any questions (Go Ask Alice! - Columbia University's Health Q&A Internet Service) I had to to teach myself because it wasn't taught in schools.


----------



## louea380

Romascu said:


> Yes, they are also greedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twas a joke: i actually find women no more greedy than men.


Sexual greed is the way humans are programmed in order to increase the population of the species. Just because a person has had sex three times does not stop them from being attracted to members of the opposite sex they find naturally attractive. They don't just suddenly say "oh well, i'v had sex three times now, that's me done for the next 10 years"....NO...their head still turns when they see someone they like. This is why there is nothing wrong with "woredom", its just a way of someone expressing their natural sexual greed. 

Unfortunately, its judgemental people like you that make others feel shame and guilt for doing something they find natural and enjoyable.


----------



## Katya00

Ludendorff said:


> As a male, freshman in high school (who has also never had a girlfriend and is a virgin), any advice on this topic? Please, no cheesy answers like "abstinence ONLY OMG," which is what I have been hearing for the last five years in school. Unless that truly is the right answer, but I'd like a second opinion from somebody who isn't paid to say "abstinence only" for nine hours a day.


Make sure that you know enough that if it "just happens" you are prepared. And not to be a Casanova, but so she doesn't get pregnant (!!!!) and/or you don't end up with a disease. 

Don't believe a girl if she tells you she is on birth control--take care of yourself. You're too young to support a baby for the next 18 years and once a girl becomes pregnant the decision is out of your hands. 

I lost my virginity around your age. I came from a Catholic family and they didn't believe in birth control so I went to planned parenthood and got it myself. 

I was one of those whores mentioned above


----------



## Romascu

louea380 said:


> Sexual greed is the way humans are programmed in order to increase the population of the species. Just because a person has had sex three times does not stop them from being attracted to members of the opposite sex they find naturally attractive. They don't just suddenly say "oh well, i'v had sex three times now, that's me done for the next 10 years"....NO...their head still turns when they see someone they like. This is why there is nothing wrong with "woredom", its just a way of someone expressing their natural sexual greed.
> 
> Unfortunately, its judgemental people like you that make others feel shame and guilt for doing something they find natural and enjoyable.


We have different definitions for sexual greed.


Will elaborate tomorrow, too tired to word it in such a way that won't get my ass banned.
I kinda like this forum, it entertains me and also pisses me off at the same time.


----------



## Romascu

louea380 said:


> Unfortunately, its judgemental people like you that make others feel shame and guilt for doing something they find natural and enjoyable.


 Actually, that's one of the main things i take issue with in this discussion.

Be proud and honest about your sexual disinhibition, just don't get offended when you get called a whore by our cultural standards.

It's the fake , hypocrisy aspect of it that disturbs me.


----------



## Fizz

Romascu said:


> Actually, that's one of the main things i take issue with in this discussion.
> 
> Be proud and honest about your sexual disinhibition, just don't get offended when you get called a whore by our cultural standards.
> 
> It's the fake , hypocrisy aspect of it that disturbs me.


Labeling someone a "whore" is subjective as there is no means by which to measure whoreness on any kind of whore scale. This is a personal preference of your own, don't act like it's an all encompassing science at all.


Whatever you deem to be whore-ible isn't whore-ible to everyone. Some people love whore-ible men, women, and GQs. Don't hate.


----------



## louea380

Fizz said:


> Labeling someone a "whore" is subjective as there is no means by which to measure whoreness on any kind of whore scale. This is a personal preference of your own, don't act like it's an all encompassing science at all.
> 
> 
> Whatever you deem to be whore-ible isn't whore-ible to everyone. Some people love whore-ible men, women, and GQs. Don't hate.


Yes, the word whore is subjective however, in this case i don't think the exact definition is relevant. We're just referring to "a man or woman who has sex with a large number of people by societies standards". 






Romascu said:


> Actually, that's one of the main things i take issue with in this discussion.
> 
> Be proud and honest about your sexual disinhibition, just don't get offended when you get called a whore by our cultural standards.
> 
> It's the fake , hypocrisy aspect of it that disturbs me.


Yes, but there is a difference between calling someone "whore" and judging them for it and calling someone a "whore" and not judging them for it. 

What you are saying is that people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the societal norm should expect to be called "whores", and i think this expectation is justified. However, i don't think people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the societal norm should expect to be called "whores" and expect to be judged for it also.

In other words, i would agree that those people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the socital norm could be called "whores" by definition, but showing negativity towards them because they are "whores" in unfair. It is your negativity that "whores" would be offended by, not the label.


----------



## Fizz

louea380 said:


> Yes, the word whore is subjective however, in this case i don't think the exact definition is relevant. We're just referring to "a man or woman who has sex with a large number of people by societies standards".


I'm unaware of society's standards and/or "number" they start calling people a whore at. I'm sure this will be turned into a thread itself, is it 5, 10, 15, 20, or more?


----------



## Persephone

Romascu said:


> I live in *their* world, of course it fucking affects me.
> 
> This culture is build around and for them, i get the middle finger.
> 
> And i don't care about the middle finger in a social way, i give it right back, but where i live the middle finger can mean you can't even afford things such as food let alone have a fucking future.
> 
> This is no place for me and my purpose in life is to fucking escape it.
> 
> And i can't help crossing paths with them, i live in their world, they are fucking everywhere.
> 
> Given the fact that this culture encourages corruption and whoredom i am directly affected -- my standard of living , income and all that is related to it (health , life expectancy etc.)
> 
> Like i said to many misguided yuppies -- you can not not be like them and still want the same fucking things.
> 
> I am aware of that and i'm doing all i can to get out of this shitty culture.


As they say, being "well-adjusted" is a mark of maturity, and I suggest to you it's no accidental term. Many INTJs and INTPs have managed to do it yet retain their identities, sharing their true thoughts and feelings with only those whom they deem worthy and treating everyone else they don't care to know with a casual friendliness. They thrive in this world. I don't see this as "sell-out". This is merely practicality and when you stop fighting it so much you'll get used to its benefits.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## FXGZ

Romascu said:


> It wouldn't be intellectually honest of me not to admit that "not getting any" makes up a part of resentment.
> 
> Though it is a small part compared to the others.
> 
> For example: i hate female whores just as much as i hate male social whores (kiss ass fake mofos is a small part of my definition)
> 
> The sexual greed makes up the biggest part of it.
> 
> I hate whores of all kinds, if i do, i build strong, *honest*, deep connections with someone, and it makes me sick when i see what these people are doing.
> 
> Rest assured, i won't change my ways and women hold no power over me, excessive masturbation and my hate take care of that )
> 
> I will deal with this aspect much later in life , when i plan to have a family, i want the family i never had.
> 
> Until then i need no woman and will handle it like i stated above.


I agree with a lot of your ideas. I like the way you acknowledge the influence of cultural and social norms on people (instead of denying their influences like many other people do, when it is clearly not the case). I like the way you emphasize the importance of not fucking around too much and too young (instead of dressing it up with some lame liberal excuse like gender equality etc.). I like the way you are brave and honest about yourself, defending your point of view, acknowledging that you might not be ridiculously attractive etc. (instead of using some hypocritical philosophy). And other stuff too but too much to type.

These are all good stuff, but you might want to keep your opinions and views a little bit more on the mellow side. Having an extreme way of looking at certain things might not benefit you. I personally dislike radical feminists, hypocrites, retards and whores too, but they do not bother me if my personal life isn't affected by them. If someone wants to be a whore or wants to be a hypocritical feminist, go ahead. As long as they don't directly come in between me and the things I want, indirect influences are something everyone has to face so it is not just my personal concern. I don't think these people are going to get you specifically, so you can certainly live your life the way you want to. 

I like reading your posts, as long as your posts are simply a way to bounce off ideas, all sound good to me.


----------



## Romascu

Persephone said:


> As they say, being "well-adjusted" is a mark of maturity, and I suggest to you it's no accidental term. Many INTJs and INTPs have managed to do it yet retain their identities, sharing their true thoughts and feelings with only those whom they deem worthy and treating everyone else they don't care to know with a casual friendliness. They thrive in this world. I don't see this as "sell-out". This is merely practicality and when you stop fighting it so much you'll get used to its benefits.


No, fuck that, i will leave and go to a country that has a culture more to my taste.

'It is no measure of health to be well-adjusted in a profoundly sick society"

Some cultures like Japan and the nordic countries (Sweden,Norway,Finland, Denmark) favor introverts and the "no bullshit" attitude.


----------



## Romascu

louea380 said:


> What you are saying is that people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the societal norm should expect to be called "whores", and i think this expectation is justified. However, i don't think people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the societal norm should expect to be called "whores" and expect to be judged for it also.
> 
> In other words, i would agree that those people who have sex with a significant number of people beyond the socital norm could be called "whores" by definition, but showing negativity towards them because they are "whores" in unfair. It is your negativity that "whores" would be offended by, not the label.


Unfortunately we live in reality, there are a lot of things that shouldn't happen but they do.

We can talk all day long about utopias , but in reality they must assume this negatively charged label if they want their freedom.

Freedom comes with a price, i pay it every day.

About the sexual greed definition i it's projected hypocrisy was referring at:

It's spending most of your time talking about "true love" and your relationship, yet at the same time you are always on the lookout for the better and better and better,never satisfied , always looking for "something better", they disregard the "love of their life" in a moment, if they think they can have something better.

Let me give you an analogy: some girls don't drink when they go out just so they won't get drunk and god forbid end up fucking someone with a lower social status, poorer or uglier then them.

It's not the "beautiful thing" you try to depict it as, that's bullshit, it's greed in a sexual way.

I don't mind it as long as it's hypocrisy free.


----------



## Romascu

FXGZ said:


> These are all good stuff, but you might want to keep your opinions and views a little bit more on the mellow side. Having an extreme way of looking at certain things might not benefit you. I personally dislike radical feminists, hypocrites, retards and whores too, but they do not bother me if my personal life isn't affected by them. If someone wants to be a whore or wants to be a hypocritical feminist, go ahead. As long as they don't directly come in between me and the things I want, indirect influences are something everyone has to face so it is not just my personal concern. I don't think these people are going to get you specifically, so you can certainly live your life the way you want to.
> 
> I like reading your posts, as long as your posts are simply a way to bounce off ideas, all sound good to me.


It affects me directly , like i stated in one of my previous posts.

If i could afford to leave this culture behind right now, trust me , and never think about this kind of shit again.

But it affects me as directly as a punch in the face.

Let me give you an example: i live in a small dorm room with 4 other people, it's because my culture puts so much emphasis on sociability.

Here "luxury" dorm rooms are called that because of the materials and the apparatus, even in a "luxury" room you have 3 people living there.


I have a hard time thinking of another high-end university in Europe that provides these cattle like accommodations.


----------



## Cover3

TechnoViking said:


> *How old are you?*
> 
> 15.
> 
> *Why are you a virgin?*
> 
> I dunno. Lots of girls say I'm attractive. I don't know whether they are being nice or not. Maybe I just have a shitty personality, I guess.
> 
> *How do you feel about it?*
> 
> Like SHIT.
> 
> 
> *Should I be ashamed of myself?*


Social stigmas would tell you 'yes'

I, and any other person with half a brain would say 'definitely NOT'

also, you're only 15, you have plenty of time ahead


----------



## TechnoViking

@_Cover3_ and @_Fizz_ 

There's more to it.

It's a lot worse than being a virgin at 15. I'm really embarrassed about it.


----------



## Cover3

TechnoViking said:


> @Cover3 and @Fizz
> 
> There's more to it.
> 
> It's a lot worse than being a virgin at 15.


what could possibly go wrong down there in Bama?  if you need to talk about that let me know, though I'm certainly far from the best adviser for matters of this sub-forum


----------



## Fizz

TechnoViking said:


> There's more to it.
> 
> It's a lot worse than being a virgin at 15. I'm really embarrassed about it.


Just as @Cover3 offered his open ear, I will extend my flightless Dumbo-like ears. If you need ESTP advice, of course we have that section. I may not be the best to seek for advice either, but I'll do my best.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

How old were you when you lost your virginity? 21

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? neither, I ended up getting bored/confused and the feeling was a little weird but not painful. he was also a virgin so he was just as confused as i was, and we did not know each other very well.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not? no, I just wouldn't


----------



## William I am

I just saw this and I can't resist....


----------



## Mariz

I'm 19.
A virgin.
And loving every single moment of it.


:>


----------



## Fleetfoot

TechnoViking said:


> *How old are you?*
> 
> 15.
> 
> *Why are you a virgin?*
> 
> I dunno. Lots of girls say I'm attractive. I don't know whether they are being nice or not. Maybe I just have a shitty personality, I guess.
> 
> *How do you feel about it?*
> 
> Like SHIT.
> 
> 
> Should I be ashamed of myself?


No. If you try to rush just to say you're not a virgin anymore, you're probably not going to enjoy it. Assuming based off of your type, you might not regret it, unless you get an untreatable STD in the process, but you'd probably enjoy your first time more if you just don't worry about it and go with the flow, and maybe even not letting girls know you are a virgin unless you're in a considerably good relationship, if you're looking for that sort of thing. 

Seriously...even if culture deems that being a virgin at 15 isn't right, culture isn't always right. You have about ten more years to mature...take your time.


----------



## Romascu

Tawanda said:


> No. If you try to rush just to say you're not a virgin anymore, you're probably not going to enjoy it. Assuming based off of your type, you might not regret it, unless you get an untreatable STD in the process, but you'd probably enjoy your first time more if you just don't worry about it and go with the flow, and maybe even not letting girls know you are a virgin unless you're in a considerably good relationship, if you're looking for that sort of thing.
> 
> Seriously...even if culture deems that being a virgin at 15 isn't right, culture isn't always right. You have about ten more years to mature...take your time.


 I'm full of rage because of you , you don't mind the fact that he's a virgin and that might lessen your sexual experience, you are mad because the possible things that make him a virgin at that age: being unattractive , lacking social skills and what your friends will think of him and that sort off BULLSHIT.

You make me sick with your greed, and he makes me sick with his shame, you can both suck my arse.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Romascu said:


> I'm full of rage because of you , you don't mind the fact that he's a virgin and that might lessen your sexual experience, you are mad because the possible things that make him a virgin at that age: being unattractive , lacking social skills and what your friends will think of him and that sort off BULLSHIT.
> 
> You make me sick with your greed, and he makes me sick with his shame, you can both suck my arse.


No thanks...Don't care :tongue:


----------



## Romascu

Tawanda said:


> No thanks...Don't care :tongue:


 You don't care about what, you mediocre .... (begins with C and ends with T , wanna keep my account for now) ?


----------



## Fleetfoot

Romascu said:


> You don't care about what, you mediocre .... (begins with C and ends with T , wanna keep my account for now) ?


I don't care about what you have to say. You're just an angry anonymous person online lashing out at me because you think my advice is mediocre, and your lashing out is uncalled for. Not my problem that you hate what I say, you're allowed to. You can just say 'Your advice is shit' and be over with it. I don't have time for your silly rage. I never said the advice I was giving was good, I was just giving it. It's up to him, the person I addressed it to, to take it as it is or not. And that's all I have/want to say to you.


----------



## Romascu

Tawanda said:


> I don't care about what you have to say. You're just an angry anonymous person online lashing out at me because you think my advice is mediocre, and your lashing out is uncalled for. Not my problem that you hate what I say, you're allowed to. You can just say 'Your advice is shit' and be over with it. I don't have time for your silly rage. I never said the advice I was giving was good, I was just giving it. It's up to him, the person I addressed it to, to take it as it is or not. And that's all I have/want to say to you.


 Finally a rational argument.


----------



## William I am

Hmmm.... 

I have a strong feeling that these guys - especially Andy Sandberg- and just about everyone on SNL is an ENTP.

PS I love the fireworks coming from their crotches ^_^ It's kinda like that (for a few seconds).


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

*How old are you?*
I'm fifteen, but I'm in 11th grade next august.
*Why are you a virgin?*
A few reasons. First of all, I'm much too young to be involved in that stuff. Secondly, I want to find the right guy, and third of all engagement or marriage first is ideal
*How do you feel about it?*
Well, I think its important to remain this way until at least college. And having not done anything yet, it's not so difficult.


----------



## skierface

How old are you? 18
Why are you a virgin? Never had a boyfriend, though probably could've lost it about a year ago to a close guy friend
How do you feel about it? Good, I can't get pregnant if I'm a virgin


----------



## Luke

I lost my virginity when I was 21. It was an... interesting experience:crazy: I don't regret it. I would have no problem sleeping with a virgin but I would have to really care about the person, I wouldn't like to do it casually.


----------



## ficsci

I've posted here, I'm still 20... but daaaaamn why am I still a virgin? I didn't find out about sex late or anything. Or more like, why do I still never have a boyfriend??? There are people more introverted than me who have been asked out, but I've never been asked out, and every time a guy kind of shows he's making a move on me, he's usually creepy and there's no way I'm going to go with predators!!! D:

I mean, I don't think I'm mean or ugly... D: do other people have such a big problem with introverted, slightly awkward people?? Do I radiate an air that I don't belong with normal people or something??? This is pissing me off!!!


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
Fourteen. He caught me in one of my weaker states.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It wasn't enjoyable, but I don't regret it. It was quite painful considering it was my first time and I've always had a petite body, but the longer we did it the less pain I felt. The heartbreak that came along with the realization that he was just using me has made me wiser and stronger.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
If I truly cared about them and loved them then yes, I would. Besides, I have a think for shy guys/girls. :tongue:


----------



## adamsterners

I'm 23 and still a virgin. 

I've made the decision to wait untill after marriage though. Might be alittle weird to you guys haha!


----------



## William I am

adamsterners said:


> I'm 23 and still a virgin.
> 
> I've made the decision to wait untill after marriage though. Might be alittle weird to you guys haha!


What's the point? 

Sometimes people decide they like something because they've never had the opportunity to have its opposite. Just food for thought that I've found to be true.


----------



## adamsterners

William I am said:


> What's the point?
> 
> Sometimes people decide they like something because they've never had the opportunity to have its opposite. Just food for thought that I've found to be true.


I'm not sure I'm following your train of thought. Sorry!

But to answer your question, it has to do alot with my upbringing. My parents don't condone premarital sex and I find that I quite agree with their views, conservative and traditional they may be.


----------



## Simplify

*Questions for non-virgins*

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
I was 19 years old. I'm 23 now.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was neither. I didn't really enjoy it, but I don't regret it. 
I felt like it was something that I had to do. I wanted my virginity gone then because I felt like it held me back from becoming a woman. I see it as more of a passing ritual into adulthood away from innocence.
So I let a guy I'd talked to for 2 months or so take it, and his girlfriend encouraged us that we do it. He went in enough to break it (because it was pretty painful), and then that was that. 

I did what I wanted to do, and I still don't miss having it gone. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I actually would prefer it! The thought is very sexy to me! *rawr!* But I'd want him to have a deep connection with me so his loss would be more meaningful (and explosive) than mine. That would just make it for me. ;3


----------



## William I am

adamsterners said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your train of thought. Sorry!
> 
> But to answer your question, it has to do alot with my upbringing. My parents don't condone premarital sex and I find that I quite agree with their views, conservative and traditional they may be.


Oh, haha, sorry. It was pretty short and kinda vague. I was trying to not be super confrontational.
I've noticed in myself and others that sometimes people say they don't want something because they've gotten used to not being able to have it. Like for example, I used to think I really liked small breasts - but I'd never had access to anything else. You could also see it in people who can't afford something - like a BMW or cable TV. Or people who will never admit that they dislike their crappy car.
It's called cognitive dissonance. When you believe that something is not the way you want it to be, you're uncomfortable with the thought. This motivates people to change either the thought or the way things are. 

My parents were really strict christians (dunkard brethren) when I was small, so it was never even discussed in our family. Somewhere along the way, I came across the idea that it can be a way to bond with someone in a very unique way, and I really liked that. 

I'm not trying to make you do, I'm just trying to ask the obvious question - how do you know you don't like ice cream if you've never tried ice cream or had someone you truly trust tell you about the good sides of ice cream?

Cheers


----------



## Havoc

How old are you?
19

Why are you a virgin?
I don't really know. I've had girls take me home only to turn around and say they won't sleep with me. Same with girls i take home. I really don't get it.

I'm also very awkward socially when sober so i can get paralyzed by fear when trying to chat to girls. (Often even when i'm blind drunk i'll be too scared)

How do you feel about it?
Pretty crap. I feel like i'm wasting time, it's an unwanted burden.
I hate having to sit around, nodding and smiling when my friends talk about sex (especially when they give me stick for being a virgin)


----------



## adamsterners

William I am said:


> I'm not trying to make you do, I'm just trying to ask the obvious question - how do you know you don't like ice cream if you've never tried ice cream or had someone you truly trust tell you about the good sides of ice cream?
> 
> Cheers


I can understand where you're coming from. It's just that, to me, that kind of intimacy should only be reserved in committed relationships. And while I'll never know which is better, this is the choice that I can live with.

Although I hope I do get married someday. Living your whole life as a virgin would suck.


----------



## Miriamisfj

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
18 and 3 months

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
The choice of bloke I regret a little... the first time I felt very emotionally drained
Pretty sure I was not ready for it, 

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Yes, If he was ready, I am the type of person that usually goes slow,


----------



## onefootinthegrave

*Questions for virgins*
How old are you?

17

Why are you a virgin?

I've never loved someone enough too sleep with them and because of my religious beliefs

How do you feel about it?

Mixed. I feel that I'm glad I've respected myself enough not to just throw it at someone I didn't really care about, but on the other hand I wish I had loved someone enough to want to lose my virginity to them. 

FYI: I don't think people on this thread who have lost their V's to people who they weren't in love with were wrong to do so.

I respect that some people view V status differently to me and I hope you all find loving partners!


----------



## V3n0M93

*Questions for virgins*

* How old are you?*
17

* Why are you a virgin?*
Relationships haven't been on my to-do list and I am not a fan of one-night stands.

* How do you feel about it?*
Meh. Couldn't care less.


----------



## ficsci

Ok, so I'm still a virgin and still never hooked up or kiss anyone, but I think this is exactly the reason why I'm showing symptoms of binge masturbation. I can't do the "masturbate daily 1-2 times a day" routine. Rather, I do the "have masturbation marathon lasting 1-3 days, 2 times a month" thing. This is really frustrating. I'm 20 and my sex drive is off the roof, but my real life & personal values aren't catching up with it. I guess there's the option that I just start hooking up & have sex friends, but not only I'm not comfortable with exposing myself to people I'm not actually mentally & emotionally compatible with, there's also a very small probability that I'm even physically attracted to these guys. It's not that I'm not attracted to anyone right now, but the only person I might potentially want to hook up with, I actually wish I can have more than just a physical relationship with him, and so it would be bad if the relationship starts off as physical.


----------



## clowder

How old are you?
18

Why are you a virgin?
Never been in a long term, committed relationship.

How do you feel about it?
Sex isn't high up on my list of priorities. I'm not actively looking for a partner right now (I want to focus on myself and college) and I could only see myself wanting to have sex with someone I really cared for and thought was going to be with me for the rest of my life. (this ignores the fact of whether or not they WILL actually be with me, I'd only be using my best judgment and shit does happen, but you get the point.)


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

Romascu said:


> I'm full of rage because of you , you don't mind the fact that he's a virgin and that might lessen your sexual experience, you are mad because the possible things that make him a virgin at that age: being unattractive , lacking social skills and what your friends will think of him and that sort off BULLSHIT.
> 
> You make me sick with your greed, and he makes me sick with his shame, you can both suck my arse.


Ok, am I the only person thinking "Where in the HELL did THAT come from?" XD


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

I've had a lot of problems with "virgins" on this site looking down at me for not being one and telling them sexual experience before marriage is a GOOD thing. 

I was 16 when I lost mine. It was terrible. I regret that I gave in to that boy and not one I cared for more, but honestly, until I was in college, sex just wasn't ever that great. This is why I think it is a great idea to have sex with people you're committed to, but not engaged to. Long term relationships before getting married are also a good idea. You never know how good sex can be or how well you connect on that level with some people and not others until you've got a little bit of experience. And being good at sex, as in, knowing how to make yourself feel good while doing it because your partner probably wont (everybody is different in this regard) will allow you to form a more intimate connection with the partner you one day marry. Without the different experiences, you cannot possibly understand how unique this exprience is with every partner and how varied it is and it is MUCH more fulfilling with experience.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

I'm also curious--why are there so many virgins on this site when the world at large is not so full of them? At least after a certain age. And I think thats generally for the better.


----------



## onefootinthegrave

> I'm also curious--why are there so many virgins on this site when the world at large is not so full of them? At least after a certain age. And I think thats generally for the better.


Because we spend our nights shackled to our computer monitors, soaking up the light of PerC, Thinking 'NoW PeOplE Will LiSteN111!!!'


----------



## Istbkleta

jazzanova said:


> would you have sex with a virgin?
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


*Yes, please!*

The sound of the word "virgin" is sexy.




Fizz said:


> I haven't answered this thread yet, but I'll answer this question. The answers will vary from:
> 
> - They want someone with experience
> - They don't want to "ruin" the virgin's first sexual experience
> - They're afraid that the virgin will become attached to them after taking their virginity; clingy
> - They might see the virgin as too "pure"
> - They may think there is something wrong with the virgin, depending upon their age. Such as, "Why hasn't this person had sex before? Maybe there is something wrong with them."
> 
> And many more that I can't think of right now.


You are *NOT* helping!

I like it a lot :crazy:


----------



## TARZAN

Voted.....and that is all I will say

-Will


----------



## Somniorum

La Belle Dame Sans Merci said:


> I'm also curious--why are there so many virgins on this site *when the world at large is not so full of them?* At least after a certain age.


? 

prove it. 

i imagine it's partly that many people here are teenagers or in their early 20's, and partly that the anonymity of the internet and the relatively open and accepting atmosphere this board has inclines more people to open up about it, whereas you wouldnt necessarily realise someone was a virgin if you knew them in person. 

at least, i surely dont go around asking people if they're virgins or not, and they usually dont go off telling me randomly.


----------



## Dalton_C

How old are you?

I'm 16

Why are you a virgin?

Because, I just never have the free time for sex. Im in a band full-time and i work the rest and sleep for whatever is left.

How do you feel about it?

It bothers me a little, but, ill live.


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

Somniorum said:


> ?
> 
> prove it.
> 
> i imagine it's partly that many people here are teenagers or in their early 20's, and partly that the anonymity of the internet and the relatively open and accepting atmosphere this board has inclines more people to open up about it, whereas you wouldnt necessarily realise someone was a virgin if you knew them in person.
> 
> at least, i surely dont go around asking people if they're virgins or not, and they usually dont go off telling me randomly.


To be honest, I think it is much more likely that the people who are on this site are here because of messy social reasons that may have a correlation with the whole virgin thing. I've had enough real world experience (not to mention being INFJ and very intuitive) to know that virginity after 20 is not at all common. I was 16 when I first had sex, and even if I'd waited, I wouldn't have made it past 17. I was in love with the boy. And I don't regret it one bit.


Edit: I just reread that and it comes off poorly. I didn't mean that everyone on here is a social idiot. I personally am but I just feel like this place sort of attracts the type of people who wouldn't have had the kind of relationships that were fulfilling enough for sex to become a part of them. That and it's very popular with introverted feelers like me who tend to put a lot of value in sex. But this could just be a misconception on my part, so lets call it a theory.


----------



## Kakarookee

*How old are you?* 19 (I'll be 20 in about 2 weeks)
*Why are you a virgin?* I've never actively pursued girls really, because most of the girls I've met are quite superficial, and I that really annoys me. I've got plenty of time for that though, apparently.
*How do you feel about it?* I don't really care, I'm still me, if I had sex or not. There's an ex-friend who was so jealous of me because I was better at him at every single thing, except that I was a virgin and he was not, and that was the only thing he could ever say against me, so that was kind of annoying.


----------



## SpaceBurrito

*How old are you?* 16.
*Why are you a virgin? *Because I've never been in a relationship that has been/could of become sexual. (Basicly, I'm unattractive. )
*How do you feel about it? *I've never been particularly bothered by it (I've always been the "MY TIME WILL COME, NO RUSH" type), but as more and more people in my year at school seem to be losing their virginity, I've been feeling like I wont be considered normal (I really can't see myself being in a sexual relationship for a very, very long time). I'm not personally uncomfortable with being a virgin, but I worry other people will be with me...


----------



## Sosekopp

How old are you? 
17
Why are you a virgin?
I'm shy and slightly socially awkward, and I've never really bothered about girls.

How do you feel about it?
Fine. At the moment I'm more interested in finding out what goes on inside their heads than I am in putting my thing inside them, really.


----------



## Dear Elysia

*How old are you?*
I am over eighteen.

*Why are you a virgin?*
I want to wait for that special someone.

*How do you feel about it?*
I feel fine with it. I'm not angry about it, but I don't go about bragging about it.


----------



## ToiletWater13

*How old are you?*
*- I am 18 years old.*

*Why are you a virgin?*
*- I haven't been in a relationship that had the potential to become sexual, yet.*

*How do you feel about it?*
*- Well, I value my virginity, but I can't claim complete and total prudence. I do really want to try to... ya' know, experiment, now that I've come to grips with my sexuality, but I'm far more interested in being involved in an actual relationship.*


----------



## Cadenza

I lost my virginity to my boyfriend at sixteen. He was eighteen. We were both virgins and completely in love (and still are). I regret nothing, of course. We treat the act very carefully, especially since it is often the destroyer of relationships, especially when you're young like us.


----------



## Brian1

I was 20 when I lost mine. It was completely awkward. I was atheist, she was a Christian. I knew she was a Christian, I met the dad. I didn't know I was an atheist. I loved history, and was set to be an historian, she knew nothing about it. Didn't like the fact that I was going to volunteer at Arlington National Cemetery, because it was a cemetery. It was set up by a friend, in fact it was a double date, and it was the best friend of the other girl at the double date. She wanted to lose it more than me. Meanwhile, that was also my first alcoholic drink. A mixed drink. It was the first date. She wanted long term,which meant a flight to Ohio, for me to see the divorced other parent. I wasn't ready for a loss in virginity and a trip to the Midwest, all in the same year,partially because I was going to California, a much more awesome adventure. The whole relationship was pretty phoney in hindsight. It was like my being a boyfriend, was a favor for another person, and I got hell for it when I broke it off. I knew nothing about her, and vice verca. 

I admire people who wait, but I think it's a double edged sword. If you wait, you may fall into the trap of not going out with anyone. Then you're stuck. It's like the joke about the religious guy, who his town has just been flooded, and he needs to be rescued. So a boat, and a helicopter arrive, but he passes them up, because he's "waiting for God". And with each pass, the water rises, until it kills him. He gets to heaven, and people are angry, wanted to know why he was here instead of Earth. He explains "I was waiting for God to rescue me." God looks at him, says"what do you want? I sent forth a boat and a helicopter?" I think if it works for people to wait, that's fine, but I think people should still search how to connect with people in other ways in a relationship way, so that everything gets balanced out.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
15
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
It was okay, was nothing special... I didn't really consider it my first time since it was in this forest.
Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
It depends who he is. Also, I've taken this ESTP guy's virginity before...


----------



## Jonah Hall

*Questions for virgins*
How old are you?
I'm 16
Why are you a virgin?
Well, there
s a combination of reasons. I've never been in love with somebody so much so that I want to lose it, and the girls that I want to date never seem to be interested in me. I'm not the smoothest guy in the world, but I don't think most 16 year olds are.
How do you feel about it?
I dunno, I mean I'm curious and I'd like to have that connection with somebody, but I don't want it with just anybody.


----------



## OwLY

Age: 17

Why you are a virgin: Because I have principles, dammit, and I'm proud! For me, the highest form of intimacy, you might call it "love," is only achieved after emotional and sexual attraction is mutual and strong, imagine a balanced scale. In my observations, the typical high school couple has an immensely unbalanced scale, usually equating to infatuation and lust. I know enough about my emotions to be able to tell when I only find a girl sexually attractive, fostering an emotional attraction is the hard part as I am attracted emotionally to very few people, and because of this I would say there are only three people I have been attracted to enough to want to have sex with. I wouldn't say I'm picky, but I do believe there is more to my feelings than all that "waiting for _the one_" stuff. I'm looking for someone who wants me as much as I want them, and also someone who will still want to have sex with me even after I preach away on my INTJ soapbox, that would be nice too.

How you feel about it: Indifferent? That's really the only word I can think of to describe how I feel. I'm willing to accept the fact that I most likely won't get the relationship I'm looking for while under the restrictions of high school, and I'm just fine with waiting for my first time.
*****

On another note, I tend to wonder if the idea that waiting for sex is okay is stronger in intuitives? It's something I've noticed, of course I haven't read every post in this forum, but would it make sense? I would explain my theory in greater detail, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts right now and I'm hoping someone else will catch my drift.


----------



## Nickel

OwLY said:


> On another note, I tend to wonder if the idea that waiting for sex is okay is stronger in intuitives? It's something I've noticed, of course I haven't read every post in this forum, but would it make sense? I would explain my theory in greater detail, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts right now and I'm hoping someone else will catch my drift.


I've had the same thought before too. *raises eyebrow*


----------



## error

I'm pretty sure that I secretly don't want to lose my virginity since I sabotage every chance I might ever have had at even coming close to being with someone who might be willing to love me or at least bump uglies.


----------



## varangianguard1039

I am under 18 and still a virgin, while nearly all people I know are not. But mostly that doesn't bother me, they can have their fun with sex, my goals are set higher. While they sleep meaninglessly around I am going to do something for the people. Someone has to maintain society after all ^^ Maybe I will have time for a sexual partner sooner or later, but I would sacrifice my own pleasure for the sake of helping other people.
ISTJ-style


----------



## MoOoLY

*Questions for virgins*

How old are you? 
17 :3

Why are you a virgin?
I'm practicing sexual abstinence due to mainly religious & social reasons. It does sound traditional but I wana preserve my chastity until I get married and I refuse to be swayed  

How do you feel about it?
I do feel tempted occasionally especially since I'm in a relationship currently (it is my first too) but we both feel mutual understanding about the whole virginity topic and that it's best to be preserved until marriage  and well, what's so bad about being a virgin? It actually feels special in a cool kind of way  plus, we already decided to commit to each other & we try to spice things up in our own way ´▽｀<3 ~
We completely trust each other so I wouldn't worry that my S.O will go off sleeping with other people


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence

nikkiannpet said:


> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you? 15 going on 16
> Why are you a virgin? I personally think I'm too young, and hell I could not live with the guilt of doing that behind my parents' backs. And, haha, never got the chance to yet.
> How do you feel about it? I don't feel like I need to rush in at anytime, although there are moments when I just want to do it  But the guy I'm with knows it's entirely up to me and it doesn't really matter as long as we have each other in the end.


My gosh, you sound like a carbon copy of me XD Same thoughts on the matter and same age. That's awesome ^_^


----------



## Fizz

OwLY said:


> On another note, I tend to wonder if the idea that waiting for sex is okay is stronger in intuitives? It's something I've noticed, of course I haven't read every post in this forum, but would it make sense? I would explain my theory in greater detail, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts right now and I'm hoping someone else will catch my drift.


I think it's more to do with mistyping than being intuitive. People mistake intuitive to mean someone is awkward, weird, strange, unique, etc. I don't trust a lot of people to type themselves because the indicator does have an intuitive bias. It's easy to come out with the wrong type if you don't answer it honestly.


----------



## slyspy

Questions for virgins:

How old are you? 
19

Why are you a virgin?
It just hasn't happened. I didn't really choose to be a virgin; its just what I am.

How do you feel about it?
Sometimes I feel like I am missing out on something wonderful. Most of the time I don't really care though. I'm sure it will happen sometime or another so why rush it? Anyways you can't really miss what you never had.


----------



## Tofu99

How old are you?
20 as of soon

Why are you a virgin?
I just don't really give a fuck. I'm sure it's nice and all, but it's not something I'm going to chase after. The opportunity has never arisen, and it just doesn't matter to me. It's also possibly the whole just getting over some of the issues I had about intimacy or whatever. The first time I ever HUGGED someone back was just over a year ago. I'm sure sex would have been hellishly awkward.

How do you feel about it?
I don't really care. Some people I know seem to make such a big deal about it, but really, it's just another activity. I have other things I enjoy doing, there's no point in chasing after sex, or being an absolute douchebag and playing people to get it.


----------



## SpiralOut

I was 22 when I lost my virginity (I am 23 now)
I would have done it again..even though it was with a random girl (who was 29)
I would have sex with a virgin..I am not sentimental at all..so I guess I'm not entirely sensitive to others' sensitivity.


----------



## WhiteLocust

I think virginity and pressure to lose it by a certain age is something blown totally out of proportion. I remember when I was 15 and felt social pressure because girls at school would be talking about it- 15! Kinda crazy really.

I lost my virginity when I was 17, nearly 18. It hurt quite a bit at first, but he took it super slow and made sure I was really comfortable. It was a fantastic experience with an experienced guy who I was head over heels for; he waited even after I had said I was ready and I liked that, we felt emotionally very close. 

The second person I slept with was a horrible experience and if I hadn't had the first guy like that then I'd probably have stayed away from sex for a while. So I think, in a way, it is important to not rush into a one night stand to lose your virginity (as a girl, anyway) as it could possibly really put you off the whole thing should it be bad!


----------



## JoeChip

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
15

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
I was so excited and happy to be having sex that I didn't notice.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Absolutely not. I've had years and years of the absolute worse, crummy sex imaginable in a relationship to where if I ever had another partner, she better like taking my unit like a seasoned veteran.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Nomen Nescio said:


> That almost sounds bitter.



LOL how????


----------



## Nomen Nescio

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> LOL how????


Why mention people complaining about sexual promiscuity? It's not really relevant to the topic so I'm just trying to connect the dots (but what do I know?).


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Nomen Nescio said:


> Why mention people complaining about sexual promiscuity? It's not really relevant to the topic so I'm just trying to connect the dots (but what do I know?).


I wasn't being bitter I just don't believe the results... it honestly was all supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Nomen Nescio

The best jokes are half truths.


----------



## Playful Proxy

How old are you? 18

Why are you a virgin? Yup.

How do you feel about it?
Slightly irritated in a way. Relieved in another.


----------



## yello

_How old are you?_
19

_Why are you a virgin?_
I've never been in a relationship, and I have problems with my private parts.

_How do you feel about it?_
I have a lot of other stuff I need to deal with first before I even think about losing my virginity, so I don't really think about it that much.


----------



## PurpleProse

*How old are you?*
29
*Why are you a virgin?*
hmm a lot of reasons. im a very awkward person especially around guys. also have always had a lot of 'self esteem' issues with how i look. all that added to being extremely shy and introverted.
*How do you feel about it?*
pretty bad


----------



## Pixie777ca

How old are you?
I'm 19, turning 20 this year.
Why are you a virgin?
Well I haven't had a real relationship yet. Also, I've got high morals and am one of those people that believes that you should wait till marriage. I've seen so many people get hurt because they lost it to some moron, thinking that they were the "destined one." 
How do you feel about it?
Well like I tell all my pushy friends: "I'd rather be a nun than a slut any day."


----------



## Finaille

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
17, two weeks shy of turning 18.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Regrettable. I mean, it was awful because we were both virgins and it was awkward... but I didn't WANT to have sex and I only said yes because I was sick of the pressure. And getting dumped by the guy three days later at my senior prom adds an even worse taste to it :sad:

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Actually I prefer it. Men who have had sex have a tendency to do what they learned originally... not every female responds to the same things or touch that another female likes. It's hard to completely reteach a guy who is used to a different set of software. Some with experience certainly can learn quite well, but I find it takes longer to train.

With a virgin, they are eager to learn and you can cater them to your specific needs


----------



## Hruberen

How old are you? 16, 17 in june

Why are you a virgin? I can never tell if someone likes me, and even if I do, I can't like them for sexuality reasons. Also have never been in a relationship where we actually spend time together outside of school.

How do you feel about it? I kind of want to lose, but because it would be a sign of finding someone who can handle and tame me.


----------



## Cover3

Hruberen said:


> How old are you? 16, 17 in june
> 
> Why are you a virgin? I can never tell if someone likes me, and even if I do, I can't like them for sexuality reasons. Also have never been in a relationship where we actually spend time together outside of school.
> 
> How do you feel about it? I kind of want to lose, but because it would be a sign of finding someone who can handle and tame me.



My advice, don't sweat it a bit, you're only 16, concentrate on actually *chatting up* the girls near you, you don't even need to flirt, but it'll go a long way towards your goal.


----------



## NotedBook300

*Questions for non-virgins*
*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
14
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Definitely not regrettable. Gotta start somewhere. I thought it was enjoyable at the time, but in retrospect, it really wasn't. Neither of us had any clue what we were doing, and even after googling how to do it the second time, it still sucked.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
I generally don't prefer it. "The Hymen Shocker" isn't the most flattering nickname in the world.


----------



## Hruberen

Yea, i'm no longer going to seek a relationship with a girl unless she and I can have a good time hanging out together first. good girlfriends also make good friends.

Upon further reflection the reason i'm a virgin is that i'm so sexy that i'm unapproachable 

Also chatting up girls is the main issue I have


----------



## rednet2

Darkestblue said:


> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?


1) Early 20s. (Rather not be exact, and I highly doubt it's going to change in the next few years anyway.)
2) Because I'm yet to find someone who I'd be willing to be that intimate with
3) The absence of other forms of (non-sexual) intimacy bothers me far more. For physical needs, there's always masturbation.


----------



## Jonnexus

I'm 17 years old and probably about to reach my sexual peak at 18 soon. I reckon I got shitty game and I'm pretty weird for an ENFP LOL. Getting desperate here and I bet I know all the positions from studying porn rofl.


----------



## milti

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
24

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
I enjoyed it. I was glad to get over my "i-want-to-stay-a-virgin-till-i-marry" hang up. It was more of a cultural hang up than a personal one, to me, anyway. And the guy was really fun and sweet and it wasn't as dreadful as I thought it would be. (I don't know what I was expecting, lol)

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Oh, I don't think so. I wouldn't know what to do or where to begin or whatever. :blush:

As for the reason as to _why_ I was reluctant to lose my virginity before that: 1) there weren't that many opportunities, 2 and this is the main reason) in my culture, religion and friends' circle it is common to stay a virgin until your marriage is arranged by your parents. Many people lose their virginity, of course, on the sly. To be this open about it is not very common since it is unwise if you want to be in the "marriage market". Which I don't.


----------



## milti

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
24

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
I enjoyed it. I was glad to get over my "i-want-to-stay-a-virgin-till-i-marry" hang up. It was more of a cultural hang up than a personal one, to me, anyway. And the guy was really fun and sweet and it wasn't as dreadful as I thought it would be. (I don't know what I was expecting, lol)

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Oh, I don't think so. I wouldn't know what to do or where to begin or whatever. :blushed:

As for the reason as to _why_ I was reluctant to lose my virginity before that: 1) there weren't that many opportunities, 2 and this is the main reason) in my culture, religion and friends' circle it is common to stay a virgin until your marriage is arranged by your parents. Many people lose their virginity, of course, on the sly. To be this open about it is not very common since it is unwise if you want to be in the "marriage market". Which I don't.

*Sorry for the double post


----------



## Arbite

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
18
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
It was fun, but I regret it. It was with a person I don't like, and I would rather have not slept with her. I guess I just wanted to be rid of it.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Yes. I don't see why not.


----------



## liza_200

*Questions for virgins*
_ How old are you?_
15.

_ Why are you a virgin?_
Firstly, I think I'm too young to loose my virginity. I didn't even think about it, I'll be more comfortable once I turn 18. Secondly, no one is soo close to me.

_How do you feel about it?_
Hmm..nothing. I definitely don't feel bad about it.


----------



## benoticed

*How old are you?
*Im turning 21 in july
*
Why are you a virgin?
*Because im not ready to lose it.
*
How do you feel about it?
*I feel like i shouldn't have to admit this to anyone.
Personally i find people who dont talk too much about sex much more appealing.








"An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex." 
*- Aldous Huxley**
*


----------



## ilphithra

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?* 
16

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?* 
Rape, take your conclusions.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* 
I would and I did. My SO was a virgin and she made me wait for over a year before we did anything. Would go over it all over again though. :kitteh:


----------



## asewland

1. 16
2. Haven't had a chance yet.
3. Doesn't bother me too much yet. Might try getting a gf this summer and see where it goes from there...


----------



## Archetype

Darkestblue said:


> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?


1. 20
2. I'm a muslim, premarital sex is forbidden
3. Generally, nothing. But somehow a little bit proud of my self control


----------



## dragthewaters

Wow I'm surprised how many of us are virgins. I guess there are a lot of younger people on here.
*
Questions for non-virgins
How old were you when you lost your virginity?
I was a few months into being 19 (I'm 21 now). It was way later than I would have liked. For some reason guys didn't find me attractive until sophomore year of college and then suddenly EVERYONE decided out of nowhere that I was "hot." Also I'm really shy and socially awkward, and I went to a high school where the dating pool was kind of...bad.

I was hoping to lose my virginity within the context of a relationship but basically I got frustrated and decided that I would just get it over with with somebody who I liked reasonably well. I lost my virginity to someone from my college who I was acquainted with and had hung out with a few times. We were hanging out and it just kind of happened, although I kind of knew it would beforehand.

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
It was enjoyable. The person who I lost it to is a really nice person and we still talk every so often. He wasn't looking for a relationship at the time but he was very upfront about it (we are pretty much polar opposites anyway -- he's a 7w6 ESTP -- so I doubt a relationship would have worked out in any case). Plus, um, the actual deed itself was pretty awesome too. We were "friends with benefits" for that semester afterwards, then we both got into relationships.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
No, because now I'm with the guy who I want to spend the rest of my life with *


----------



## MerelyARumor

Questions for virgins
How old are you?
19 going on 40 

Why are you a virgin?
Im really 'ocd' about it...i want to save myself for one person and i NEED that one person to have saved themself for me, and if I find that one person and she betrays me it will kill me, this is unchangeable, but at least i warn people, if i lost my virginity the guilt would destroy me , i want to be her first and her only everything

How do you feel about it?
during high school when i craved affection i limited myself to only online relationships becuase i knew i would do something stupid, im no angel.now i dont really talk to that many people in real life,And my obsessiveness has become a very nice barrier for me for getting into relationships...who knows...i might die a virgin...but at least i wont fall to all the pressures to lose it and stand by my beliefs


----------



## DiamondDays

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?* 
15

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?* 
It was embarassing but very very fun.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
No.

I'm in a relationship and it doesn't seem much fun to have to teach a girl to get past all her weird inhibitions.


----------



## Galaxies

How old are you? 24

Why are you a virgin? I don't drink. I don't socialise often and I don't open up to people.

How do you feel about it? It doesn't phase me.


----------



## Samoyed

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?
*15
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
enjoyable i just regret that i used the *missionary position... pity
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
*yes but only for serious/passion relationships


----------



## RetroVortex

How oId are you? 22

Why are you a virgin? Never been much of a people person. Plus my own self doubt is a massive obstacle.
(I struggle to get over my own look/eccentricities sometimes. I just end up convincing myself that no-one is interested in me because I'm too ugly, or too weird or something for them)

How do you feel about it? I'd be lying if I said I didn't mind at all.My inquisitive and imaginative nature sometimes drives me mad over it.
I'm compelled to want to know for myself despite already reading up on it from others, and that its not really magical or anything. But still, I want to experience that kind of passion, that kind of connection with someone. 
I guess I'm not looking at the physical side of it so much as the emotional side. (And I reckon that if I can get that right, then it will be a good experience)


.... i'm such an odd fellow! XD


----------



## KateMarie999

*How old are you?* 22 
*Why are you a virgin?* I'm not married yet. I think it's wise for me to wait until marriage to prevent STDs and unwanted pregnancy. Plus my parents waited and they told me it was worth it. And I have friends who didn't and they regret it. There are religious reasons as well but the practical ones are probably best said here because I don't want to start a debate.
*How do you feel about it?* I'm perfectly content in my virginity. I want to get married and I'm looking for the right person but until I find him, I don't think being a virgin is difficult to maintain or something to be ashamed of.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Questions for virgins
How old are you?

-Eighteen years old.

Why are you a virgin?

-Because I've never had sex. I just never got the chance. 

How do you feel about it?

-I honestly don't think I'm missing out. I got to kissing, and that wasn't that scary. I got to boobs, and they weren't that great. I got to fingering, and my hands just got sore. I got to getting handjobs, and they take about forty minutes each before I ejaculate. I got to head, and it was nicer, but eh. I'm gonna get to vaginas, and I'm gonna go soft in the middle of nailing someone. This is good, because I'm usually more focused on the other person, but it would be nice to get some payoff from time to time.


----------



## trailblazer

Questions for virgins
How old are you?

-18.

Why are you a virgin?

-I never had the chance to lose it, and even if I had had the chance, I wouldn't have lost it because I am not mature enough too. I don't think I'm old enough to have sex. It's a big thing, and it overwhelms me when I merely _think_ of "losing it". Call me childish, but yeah. Also, I have _much_ bigger priorities than losing my virginity at this point in life. 

How do you feel about it?

-I'm perfectly comfortable with it. In the big scheme of things, it doesn't matter. It will happen when it's meant to happen. Which, as of now, is undetermined. So I don't bother about it.


----------



## carlaviii

*Questions for non-virgins
**How old were you when you lost your virginity?* 16

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?* Regrettable. Very.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* I've had sex with at least two (I suspect three). Why? Why not? Everyone's got to start someplace. There's a bit of a power trip in it, and some magic too. Which it ought to be, really. Magical. 

I try to keep it from being a regrettable experience. Nobody needs that.


----------



## Wellsy

*How old are you?*
20, turning 21
*Why are you a virgin?
*I would think the biggest reason being that I don't go out that much and when I do I don't initiate strangers, so not really meeting new people and even if I did i'm not exactly one to try and impress or entertain people. I'm slow to open up to people and then people usually find me weird, even if they enjoy the oddities of my personality, it's nothing alluring. I'm not currently working and thus far I haven't made any real efforts to pursue or seduce women. I've gotten to know some girls and enjoy conversation with them certainly but nothing that escalates much further. Others push for drunk casual encounters, but that's just not my thing. I don't find people attractive unless I find their personality appealing, other wise i'm not excited by them at all.
*
How do you feel about it?
*Indifferent, there's certainly times I feel lonely or my libido is going crazy and I lust for touch but I come to terms that in my current lifestyle it would be unreasonable to expect a woman to be somehow immensely attracted to want to be with me in a romantic context. So overall I just accept it for what it is and tend to avoid daydreaming about relationships and that otherwise thats when it does become a downer.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

23-year-old virgin. Litany of reasons why. Social anxiety disorder, I'm eccentric, I don't fit in where I come from, girls wouldn't touch me with a ten-foot pole, most people that know me think I'm weird or don't have a good opinion of me, I don't drink and party like most my age, I suck at conversation, my life is boring and bleak, I have depression. I could go on and on.

How do I feel about it? If I'm a virgin for life, so be it. I'll just be remembered as a guy who never got what he was looking for thanks to the cards he was dealt.


----------



## ebullientcorner

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
19
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Very, very enjoyable. It was the first time for both of us and on our wedding night. There was a bit of build up, and we are very compatible people. I am one lucky person when it comes to my love-- of anything in my life, he is the one part of my life that has gone perfectly right. That is coming from and Ne dom t hat doesn't believe in absolute truths.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not? No, I am married, so there you go. But as I said, he was also a virgin. I am not necessarily puritanical about sex, but it has been nice being that for each other. Every thing I have ever learned about my body above and beyond, he has been discovering with me and visa versa. It's very romantic in it's right.


----------



## ThirdArcade

*How old are you? *27.

*Why are you a virgin? *I have some opportunities, at least 6 opportunities I can think of. It did not feel right simply because I didn't have an emotional connection to the person -- did not know them long enough to create that emotional connection.

*
How do you feel about it? *I never used to care about it. Of recent it is something that is really bugging me - they say women hit their sexual peak at 30 and I feel like I am hitting it right now - nothing to hit though! I offered up my virginity without caring what happens next, but a guy rejected it. I am starting to lean towards never finding true love and just a "friends with benefits" deal or whatever.


----------



## Chaotixx

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
16
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
It was amazing, I felt bad for not lasting long but she loved it and so did I.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Yes probably, I'm into some light BDSM, mainly D/s, and for some reason I find the idea of corrupting a virgin quite appealing, especially if in a D/s or other non-vanilla way.


----------



## Helios

*How old are you?*- 18 in about two weeks.
*Why are you still a virgin?*- Partly because my parents did a good job of keeping me sheltered until fairly recently, partly because I haven't met someone who interested me as much as I did them and vice-versa, and finally because lack of experience makes me a little shy about that kind of thing I guess.
*How do you feel about it?*- It's fine. I don't really see the big deal or anything. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## MrShatter

*How old are you?
*18 
*
Why are you a virgin?
*a mix of awkward nerdiness and lack of appropriate circumstances*

How do you feel about it?
*Ehh, it'll happen someday... I hope. It better happen before I go to Tibet and become a monk... I'm working against the clock here x)


----------



## Northcrest

How old are you?
19

Why are you a virgin?
Lost opportunities mainly looking for relationship not a hook-up of sorts. Though part of me doesn't want to be in a relationship. It's confusing really.

How do you feel?
I hope it happens. I Think it will happen, probably in due time.


----------



## Colt45ws

How old are you?
25

Why are you a virgin?
I probably have Social Anxiety Disorder. I say probably due to it being undiagnosed. But it fits...way too well. I won't approach people I am not familiar with. I was reading another thread on here where someone was asking advice on asking a girl out. Someone told him to just talk to her like he was trying to be friends with a guy. It literally blew my mind as it made me realize I couldnt even do that. 
I also avoid going out. If Im not at home Im at work and if Im not there Im probably driving around in my car. My work is VERY male dominated with 2 females in a team of 30 or so..

How do you feel?
About the sex specifically? Indifferent. I can get off on my own. Sometimes though Ill start thinking about wanting a relationship and get depressed. It affects my work sometimes.


----------



## PlacentaCake

How old were you when you lost your virginity?

i was 19

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?

enjoyable! :3

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?

I suppose. I'd rather not, but it depends on the person. I don't like clingy people and I feel like a virgin might get clingy.


----------



## Fish Launcher

*How old are you?*
15. 
*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I'm 15! xD
*How do you feel about it?
*Don't even care. XD*

*Why am I on this thread anyway? o.o


----------



## Aquamarine

*Questions for virgins
How old are you? 
19
Why are you a virgin?
Keeping my virginity for my boyfriend.
How do you feel about it?
**This is my personal choice, so **I don't feel anything at all. *


----------



## Carmine Ermine

*How old are you?
*23

*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I haven't had sex with anyone yet.
Hahaha! :laughing:

*How do you feel about it?*
Like when it happens I will wonder why I thought it would be so complicated or epic. But I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Emerald Legend

*How old are you?
*Turned 26 (I know..I know..what's wrong with me, right?)

*Why are you a virgin?*
Never really tried 100%. Sex was never a priority for me, I am shy, etc. etc. 

*How do you feel?
*I don't feel bad. My only concern is that if I do end up meeting someone I like she might think it's very weird that I've never done the deed. Otherwise, not a single fuk is given...literally :laughing:


----------



## Kisshoten

*How old are you?*
24.

*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I refuse to have sex with just about anyone and I need to feel very strongly for a person before I can get on with it. I have also never been in a relationship, meaning I have never had the opportunity.
My society is also somewhat of a contributory factor for why I am still a virgin.

*How do you feel about it?*
Mostly, indifferent. 
But, if you ask how I feel about having been single for as long as I have, I'd say it's a huge problem area and a source of much distress. That I am also an sx-dom makes matters worse. 

I am also bashing myself for making this information public. 
WTF is wrong with me today?! :angry:


----------



## BlackMoonlight

Questions for virgins
*How old are you?* 20
*Why are you a virgin?* I don't care about getting close enough to anyone to engage in sexual activity. Even if I wanted to attract someone, I don't think I have the ability to act fake long enough to do so. I prefer to focus on college.
*How do you feel about it?* I'm fine with it.


----------



## Kito

*How old are you?*
16 nearly 17

*Why are you a virgin?*
Very few people have ever expressed sexual interest in me. There is one guy who's told me about his attraction to me, but he's looking for a full-blown relationship and would refuse to get physical until that happens. I don't really feel the same way about him, so that's probably not gonna happen any time soon.

Also, I'm unsure of my orientation but I'm pretty sure I like guys. Whether that makes it easier or more difficult for me, I don't know. I'd find it incredibly difficult to straight-up confess to a guy that I like him. I can't understand how some people take it in their stride and do it without fear. I don't see myself as nearly alluring enough to have a chance.

*How do you feel about it?
*To tell the truth, it feels fucking pathetic. I used to not care but now I feel like I'm missing out on a crucial part of adolescence that everybody else has experienced before me. I can't explain with words why it makes me feel so bad. It just does and it's fucking hurtful.


----------



## ckdjohnson92

I'm 20 Years Old.
I've never been in a relationship or been in the position to have sex.
It used to bother me, but now I'm more bothered about not being in a relationship. I think as I've gotten older, I've grown to appreciate my virginity more. The first person I do have sex with, I want that to be my first, my last and my only.


----------



## snail

Darkestblue said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.
> 
> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?
> 
> *Questions for non-virgins*
> How old were you when you lost your virginity?
> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
> 
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


I was 21 when I lost my virginity.
It was both enjoyable and regrettable. I wasn't really ready for sex, even though I thought I was, and I wish I had waited for the right person. 
If my husband had been a virgin when we met (I was 33 by this point), I would have gladly been his first. I would have liked it if each of us had gotten to be the other's only partner for life. I think it bothers both of us that we didn't get to be.


----------



## adrenaline1

*Questions for non-virgins*
How old were you when you lost your virginity?
-18

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
- it was fun, ive never had bad sex. but i have definitely had better sex.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
- yes because i like sex. and if they want too, then why not?


----------



## Kyora

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
18
Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Well... It wasn't enjoyable at all... It just hurt like hell and I was kind of force to have sex so... anyway I don't regret it, what's done is done (I'm disgusted by sex now [I haven't done it in 5 years and I don't want to, done it once, that's enough...])
Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Well I don't think I would with anyone... I don't feel that I need to have sex, I don't want sex and even if I want to, I wouldn't since I still remember my first time and still remember how I felt... But I think if I really want need to then I wouldn't care if the person is a virgin or not, since I'm not experienced XD


----------



## hulia

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
I had just turned 17.

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
We were both virgins, it was my birthday, and she and I were making out in bed, and she stopped for a minute to ask me if I wanted "something else". It was corny, trite, and fairly obnoxious but I decided on playing my shitty itunes collection, on shuffle, over the speakers. We ended up banging to Katy Perry, Balam Acab and The Smiths (really beautiful transition between those three). Though we didn't know what we were actually doing, and the sex itself was maladroit, we mainly laughed at my horrendous music taste and out of awkward behaviour. She looked so cute though. I'd say it was enjoyable, overall. ..In its own way.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Yes, I would, because showing the ropes is a turn-on for myself and sex is fun when you're learning with a considerate person. I'd feel uncomfortable with a sexually-experienced person, anyway.


----------



## bombsaway

*How old are you?
*18

*Why are you a virgin?*
I'd say I've never had the opportunity but that's starting to look like bullshit. I've never created the opportunity for myself due to an intense nervousness around guys I like. There's certainly not been a lack of guys interested in me but I always manage to find something wrong with them. I don't see it as having too high standards as usually I give the guys a try and find something I don't like (i.e. a guy was lying to me about being interested in the same things as I was, which was probably due to nerves, but I felt that if I couldn't trust him to tell the truth instead of lying to please me on even the little things he wasn't worth it). In the last few months I've been on 3 first dates with 3 different guys but not the kind of guys who would fuck on first dates and not the kind I'd like to stick around with just to fuck.

*
How do you feel about it?
*Most of the time I don't really care. I see myself as an independent person so I don't feel a great loss a lot of the time. I've never had a proper boyfriend but that doesn't really bother me; they seem like a lot of hassle. I don't notice the lack of sex most of the time (I suppose it's easier not to notice if you've never had it versus having had it but not in a long time). The only time it bothers me is when other people talk about it. Obviously, a lot of people my age have already done it and often with more than one partner. I feel left out of these discussions and often wonder why I'm the only one, you know? My other concern is that by the time I get a partner he will be awesome after lots of practice (wishful thinking maybe?) and I'll be the nervous, clumsy virgin. I'm sure it will happen eventually but I think I'd like it to be sooner rather than later. After a while it probably just becomes sad and pathetic rather than unusual. 

EDIT: I saw this gif on tumblr just now and it will be the TL;DR version of this post -









Now where's my Paul Rudd?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

*Questions for virgins*
*How old are you?*
23
*Why are you a virgin?*
Because of shyness and somewhat high standards.
*How do you feel about it?*
*shrug* I hope I don't die before I work up the nerve for some kinky sex at least.


----------



## Shapaha

*How Old are you?*
25

*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I just can't do it.
*How do you feel about it?*
I don't know, never met a girl worth keeping, and then you got all that drama afterwards. Maybe I just never wanted the skeletons in my closet, who knows.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

So, has anyone else made peace with the prospect of dying a virgin? I'm pretty convinced that's where it's going for me.

Also, do you know of anyone who died a virgin? I can only think of a distant family member who apparently was a bachelor all his life.


----------



## dvnj22

- I'm 22

- I don't have a problem with it. I'm thinking of staying a virgin for the rest of my life.


----------



## Flaming Rain

How old are you? 15
Why are you a virgin? Because essays can't write themselves. 
How do you feel about it? I want my first sexual experience really mean something. I'm definitely not in a rush to lose my virginity.


----------



## charlie the idealist

*
How old are you? *
18

*Why are you a virgin? 
*Guys never have the patience to get to know me and make me comfortable around them. And the guys I like generally dont have any patience*

How do you feel about it?
*Quite left out, not about the physical side of it, but just the desire to have someone that i feel comfortable around to the extent that the physical side would be possible in a comfortable respect


----------



## Mr Sentient

*How old are you?*
20

*Why are you a virgin?*
Religious values prevented me from meeting woman who are sexually active or experienced, i would probably have given my virginity for the sake of being sexually experienced enough to satisfy my future wife, but i guess sex after marriage is more important than that. Had the religious barrier not existed, i would be less ashamed of expressing my desire to have sex and somehow i would get my first sex from someone who likes to have sex just for fun. But my personal desire to have sex filled with romantic feelings would make it harder to achieve it in real life. 

*How do you feel about it?*
The age of 20 is generally young, but I'm starting to feel the mid-life crisis sucking the fun of my life and having sex would me feel younger and healthier. The benefits of sex far outweighs the cons, but the real question is who am i willing to have sex with? After reaching this far into young adulthood, I feel that pursuing sex in a serious relationship is the surefire way to relieve my sexual frustration without any consequences. To sum it all, i feel lonely and bored of my incomplete mission of finding a woman who i willing to blow their minds during sex.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I'm deuce deuce and a virgin. Why? Fuck knows. I'm so awesome that women should be throwing themselves at me, vying and viciously competing with one another for the most prized honour of bedding me. But they don't. I sometimes wonder why they fail to notice me. Do all women meander through life aimlessly in some sort of blissfully ignorant and unaware trance-like state? They certainly don't know what they're missing out on.

As for how I feel about it, it really depends on my mood. Most of the time, it doesn't bother me - because I know I'm amazing, I don't require the affirmation of females in order to know that I'm the shit and to feel like I'm the shit. And I don't care how many notches on the bedpost rivals may have; for I am the shit, and you are a shitstain.

At other times I get a little frustrated, because fapping gets really really boring if you've been doing it for as long as I have; also, seeing patently unworthy men get women while I go unattached, that's frustrating too. Additionally I guess it makes me feel inexperienced.

Obligatory Too $hort song! I relate hard to this one. "I gotta get some pussy man, fuck this shit"


----------



## Wolf

*How old are you?*
I'm 18.

*Why are you a virgin?*
Growing up in a relatively religious home my parents portrayed a negative view of premarital sex, so I was kind of afraid of making them unhappy. I eventually realized that my personal outlook on the subject doesn't really match theirs. It's not that I haven't had opportunities to lose it or that I am not capable of doing so. I just have never connected with someone deeply enough to warrant doing something so personal and intimate in my opinion. When the right person comes around and the time is right I will be more than ready.

*How do you feel about it?*
It doesn't concern me much. Sometimes I hear my classmates talking about their relationships or what they are going to do to this one girl/guy after the party this weekend. If people are going to look down on or treat me differently because I haven't had sex yet then I don't think they are worth my time. I am not going to let myself be affected by something as trivial as this, and when the right one comes around I know they won't mind it either.


----------



## Yamato

Darkestblue said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.
> 
> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?
> 
> *Questions for non-virgins*
> How old were you when you lost your virginity?
> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
> 
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


1. i was 12 .
2. not really a opinion , it was just sex , not real good but also not real bad i gues .
3. sure if the virgin wants to , happend befor was not bad .


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I am not, but I've always found it frustrating that, it seems most people get in and out of sexual relations on the drop of a dime, and for me it's always been awkward and more difficult. I don't know why that is. 

I have always received a fair amount of attention from the opposite sex, but it's still never really been easy for me. I think it's because I've just never been socially acceptable.

I suppose my physical attractiveness is made to not matter when it comes to my personal circumstances. I have been an outsider my whole life, and generally, when you are you start to notice just how exactly the world is formed and set up, and how exactly pre-set and preordained much of our society's way of looking at and interacting with the world is.

If you somehow do not match, or meet up, then you do not qualify. I am a glitch in the system.

Forever on the outside.


----------



## Kito

Haha, just found a post by me from May 2013 in this thread, super upset and hurt that I was still a virgin. I was 16, man I needed to chill out. I'm gonna do the other questions now 'cause I can. 

*How old were you when you lost your virginity? *18.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? *It was as awkward and sloppy as any first time, but it was with someone I really trusted and felt comfortable with. Nothing felt rushed or regrettable. So I'm really happy with it. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not? *Yeah, I feel like I can understand someone's hesitations and inexperience better than some others do. I know some friends who would never take someone's virginity, for me I don't think it'd be an issue at all. Everyone I've slept with so far has been way more experienced than me, I know how it feels to be on the less experienced side. It's just an empathy thing.


----------



## JTHearts

*How old were you when you lost your virginity? -* it was about 2 months after I turned 19.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? - *one of the worst experiences of my life. It was uncomfortable, awkward, and I didn't even enjoy sex itself. I don't regret it, but I didn't enjoy it.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?* - Yeah, it would be fine with me. I don't really have a reason other than that I don't discriminate based on someone's virginity status. Actually I think I would prefer a virgin, seeing as I have herpes and if I had sex with a virgin I couldn't catch any more diseases.


----------



## Noctis

*How old are you?
* I'm 26.

*Why are you a virgin?*
My parents portrayed premarital sex in a negative light and wanted me to save sex for marriage and for a future wife. I was on that bandwagon until college, when I started to really question their anti premarital sex stance. I was coddled a lot by my mother, and generally sheltered by my parents from the real world in regards to what is really happening in society. They seemed to be living a retro 60's lifestyle, rather than exposing me to society of today. My grandmother and mother tried to until age 23 or so to have me close my eyes during romantic scenes in movies, but unsuccessfully when I hit adult age. I never had any sexual opportunities in high school, college, or grad school. 
*How do you feel about it?
*I generally feel undesired romantically and sexually, despite me learning flirtation skills, good romantic skills, good listening skills, being more savvy with my peers, and keeping physically fit. I question if I will ever find a real life girlfriend, or marry, as I had only one LDR, which ended in 2013. I was never able to attract mainstream American women in college, and found a LDR with a woman I met online from Indonesia. It lasted six months. I never got the chance to meet her IRL. I have been single since then, but technically I have been single for life. Like I said, I can't attract "mainstream American women" despite my best efforts, and tend to do better with foreign women. I recently came out as bisexual.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler

Darkestblue said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.


I'm pretty sure I responded to an older version of this thread, on a previous account. In any case..

*Questions for virgins*
*How old are you?*

I'll be 32 next month . The last 10 years have passed far too quickly..

*Why are you a virgin?*

Plenty of reasons. Lack of interest in a purely superficial relationship coupled with rare interest in people. I don't even need one hand to count how many women/girls I've been interested in and it hasn't been mutual. I have had a couple girls show interest in me, that I was creeped out by or simply uninterested in though.
*
How do you feel about it?*

The older I get, the more complicated my feelings are about it. On one hand I'm approaching "40 year old virgin" status and don't look forward to the day when interest IS mutual and that conversation comes up. I wish I had met someone "right for me" shortly after high school. On the other hand, I agree with the thought - "you can't miss what you've never had". So part of me wants to get it over with yet I also think it'd be worse if I did lose my virginity only to have a 10+ year "dry spell" afterward. So I'll keep living life as I see fit and hopefully someone non-creepy, and non-sociopathic, will show up be compatible and show interest.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

*Questions for virgins
How old are you?* Turning 21

*Why are you a virgin?* Because I've never had a close relationship, and I don't like to do sexual shit with random people, and I don't go to types of places people would hook up. Never had a mutual attraction. Guys I like don't like me, guys that like me I don't like them >_>

*How do you feel about it? *I'm perfectly fine about being a virgin, at least I won't have an STD etc. I think I'm somewhat sexually frustrated though, but at the same time
I'm kind of afraid of sex because I've heard about how it hurts for girls, which is not fucking fair at all. Actually... I think I would be the type to cry afterwards. Anyway, I would only want to have sex with the person I'm married to, if I ever get married.
What other people do I don't care, but I find it disgusting how guys can just fuck all these girls. I know I might be dreaming but I want my partner to be a virgin too, so they can experience it with ME.

*TL;DR* I have mixed feelings about it. But I'm NOT ashamed of being a virgin, there should be no shame in that. Its pretty retarded how people view this as an oh-so-very important thing.

And seriously, who has TIME for relationships in this stage of life anyway? I'm saving up for a car, working etc. Relationships aren't really on the radar right now. If it happens, it happens, but I'm not actively looking for one.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I'm deuce deuce and a virgin. Why? Fuck knows. I'm so awesome that women should be throwing themselves at me, vying and viciously competing with one another for the most prized honour of bedding me. But they don't. I sometimes wonder why they fail to notice me. Do all women meander through life aimlessly in some sort of blissfully ignorant and unaware trance-like state? They certainly don't know what they're missing out on.
> 
> As for how I feel about it, it really depends on my mood. Most of the time, it doesn't bother me - because I know I'm amazing, I don't require the affirmation of females in order to know that I'm the shit and to feel like I'm the shit. And I don't care how many notches on the bedpost rivals may have; for I am the shit, and you are a shitstain.
> 
> At other times I get a little frustrated, because fapping gets really really boring if you've been doing it for as long as I have; also, seeing patently unworthy men get women while I go unattached, that's frustrating too. Additionally I guess it makes me feel inexperienced.
> 
> Obligatory Too $hort song! I relate hard to this one. "I gotta get some pussy man, fuck this shit"


Aha, because women find you too cocky.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

vitruvia said:


> Yes, I am. I popped my own cherry many many years ago and I own several sex toys of various sizes. I'm also a female dominant in the BDSM lifestyle with more than a handful of sexual encounters under her belt. It's only the act of fucking itself that I've remained abstinent from... And that's by choice.
> 
> The teasing and denial of a man in his most primal, aching state of arousal is a very fun thing to participate in indeed.


I like your style girl 

(Sorry for 3 posts in a row).


----------



## Gossip Goat

phony said:


> *How old are you?*
> 18.5
> 
> 
> *Why are you a virgin?*
> I haven't had sex yet. Lol. I haven't found someone I really want to have sex with yet.
> 
> 
> *How do you feel about it?
> *Sometimes I feel "ughhhh I wish I knew what it would feel like to have a penis IN me omg wtf wow", but most of the time "meh". It's not too big of a deal. And I wouldn't be able to just go out and _fuck _anyone, sex scares me a bit, to be honest. Want it to be special and amazing and all that crap. Feels, bleh


^pretty much the same response, except I'm older than 18 lulz.


----------



## Diamante

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

14

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Well, I don't regret it and it was rather enjoyable but I wouldn't call it good. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Yeah probably, because I don't see why not.


----------



## leftover crack

*Questions for virgins*
How old are you? Seventeen
Why are you a virgin? I... I'm not that desperate. I won't just fuck with anybody for the sake of losing my virginity.
How do you feel about it? I'm fresh meat.


----------



## Dissonance

Okay, my mind is there anyway, I'll play.



> How old were you when you lost your virginity?


seventeen



> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?


It was sike. I loved her very much. It wasn't her first time and she was way into me.



> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?


It's not a dealbreaker for me, but in all honesty it wouldn't be a good idea for the girl. I'm.. unstable.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

*How old are you?*
18
*Why are you a Virgin?*
I'm either too attractive or too unattractive.
*How do you feel about it?*
It's like not meeting a basic rite of passage. Terrible.


----------



## marblecloud95

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> *How old are you?*
> 18
> *Why are you a Virgin?*
> I'm either too attractive or too unattractive.
> *How do you feel about it?*
> It's like not meeting a basic rite of passage. Terrible.


People with aspergers are known to have a poor perception of themselves due to their inability to read others,


Gossip Goat said:


> ^pretty much the same response, except I'm older than 18 lulz.


The reason you feel this why is because a man with a magnum dong has not yet entered your life.


----------



## Antipode

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?
*
23--I'm 24 now.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Um, both, I guess. I'm gay, so for 3 months or so we didn't have penetrative sex, and did basically everything else until I was ready for that kind of commitment. That was really fun because I find sex to be more emotional for me, so being that physically close to someone is an amazing feeling and emotional high.

We eventually had penetrative sex, and it felt pretty much as amazing as most people say it is; however, I had realized beforehand I actually wasn't in love the way I wanted to be, so it wasn't as great as I wanted it to be, or as it will be when I fall in love with someone and have sex.

So it was enjoyable, and I don't regret it, but I will make sure I wait until I'm ready before being that intimate when I'm dating someone.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Yeah. I don't really understand why anyone would consciously decide not to have sex with a virgin.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

marblecloud95 said:


> People with aspergers are known to have a poor perception of themselves due to their inability to read others,


Now that I read that numerous times the language has gotten to me.
Do you mean a poor self-image or an inaccurate "measurement" of self?


----------



## Prada

*How old are you?*
24

*Why are you a virgin?*
Maybe because I haven't had sex yet? You know how that works, right?

*How do you feel about it?*
Not happy but can't say I would regret it. There was no person in my life that I would have been comfortable to have sex with and they would reciprocate. So, while I love to have had sex by now, there was no time in past when that would have been my desire and possible at the same time.


----------



## marblecloud95

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now that I read that numerous times the language has gotten to me.
> Do you mean a poor self-image or an *inaccurate "measurement" of self?*


Mainly this, but yeah poor self image pretty much follows, especially when you factor in bullying.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

marblecloud95 said:


> Mainly this, but yeah poor self image pretty much follows, especially when you factor in bullying.


There was this page on my reading list that I no longer have. It was all these little traits about Aspergers. Interesting page, unlike many others.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

StrangeINFP said:


> Aha, because women find you too cocky.


I'm confident not cocky. Also I have really high standards.


----------



## Catwalk

Edit; actually, I will keep it short & sweet.



> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?


It felt like my inside(s) were being stretched + torn open - I do not regret it, because I was getting a dong. It was very tight; very painful - my eye(s) were snapped shut trying to distract the pain. My mind was _pretty much_ ( ???? ) ..


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Ah okay... Well.... Good luck then..


----------



## Hei

How old were you when you lost your virginity? 
20 Years Old

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? 
The first time is honestly awkward, but it slowly gets better after that.

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not? 
I think there are way more pros to being with someone who has some experience, though I am not sure if I would say no. I think it would really depend on the person I am with.


----------



## AW10

*How old are you?*
21
*Why are you a Virgin?*
I still have not become emotionally ready to let anything happen, I always find a way to prevent progressing with any woman I encounter in my life, so nothing ever happens. It was a miracle I actually had a date with a woman. That one pretty enjoyable but unsuccessful date I had was greatest achievement so far.
*How do you feel about it?*
Great! I would not want it any other way. Due to inability to progress with women I have manged to focus on creating my theories and I am now so close to writing a magnificent book for life that will help a lot of people. While I am finishing the book, I have a plan to become emotionally ready to progress with women. It will take 16 weeks and it has started today. I can already see a progress due to 4 weeks of preparing for those 16 weeks. Also, I plan to finish the book during those 16 weeks, so I can focus on progressing with women and leave making theories behind once those 16 weeks are over.


----------



## Misaki

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

21.

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Regrettable may not be my word of choice, but kind of. Bit embarrassing to admit, but it was with someone of the opposite sex, despite me being attracted to the same sex. There were still feelings of a sort involved, but in retrospect I was confused and insufficiently mindful of myself - hard to explain, but stuff relating to sexuality was more unconscious than anything, and I wasn't in the best of places, mentally speaking (just didn't recognize that at the time).

I guess it just didn't strike me as all that "real". Same for the relationship in general, really. I mean, technically I've been in one, but I often say I haven't - not as a lie, I just sort of automatically respond as though it's not an experience under my belt, because of how it was. So yeah, certainly not much of a magical experience of anything.

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

I don't see why not. If I have feelings for someone, that's certainly not going to be a factor one way or the other. We'll make it work.


----------



## bruh

How old are you?
19
Why are you a virgin?
Ive never been in a relationship in my life
How do you feel about it?
Talking in a purely instinctual context I can satisfy the urge through masturbation


----------



## la_revolucion

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
18

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
Meh. I regret that relationship, not necessary the act of losing my virginity. I didn't and still don't care about virginity. 

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
Eeeh... I personally and honestly would have reservations about sleeping with a virgin at my age. I'm 26. Why? Aside from the fact that it will probably take awhile for the sex to ever be any good, I would be concerned about possibly being a guy's first love or serious relationship. I would prefer to be with a guy who has had a few relationships already. Like me.


----------



## Eleven

Eleven said:


> *How old are you? *20
> 
> *Why are you a virgin?* I'm saving it, I've only had one boyfriend and he felt the same, and I guess it's just never come up, you know? It's not like you're just sitting there and somebody asks if you want to have sex... Especially if you're me lol.
> 
> *How do you feel about it?* I'm at peace with it. Like I said, I'm waiting.


suddenly i've started getting email notifications from this thread again, so i went back and looked at my answer from almost 5 years ago haha. i'm no longer a virgin so i'll answer the non-virgin questions i guess. 

How old were you when you lost your virginity? 
i had just turned 22 the month before 


Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable? 
it was pretty good. it didn't last very long and i didn't get off but i wasn't expecting it to feel that good, especially the first time. it didn't hurt at all and i didn't bleed at all, which was a relief. thank god for foreplay.  my boyfriend and i both felt kind of bad after because we had intended to wait longer, but we got over it. it helped that i was and still am very much in love with him.


Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not? 
my boyfriend was also a virgin, so i guess so haha. i'm glad he was, because we've gotten to learn together, and neither of us has to feel like we're being compared to past partners. 

this has been a fun little blast from the past


----------



## Blazy

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

19

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

I have no regrets of my actions, yet I don't remember the details of it. All I know is that I was in her dorm room by ourselves. We took couple shots of rum before going on her bed and talking and cuddling with her for a few minutes. Before you know it, we're caressing each other and one thing leads to another vice versa. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Depends on the virgin whether she wants to try it out or not. I don't want to force or even try to persuade her into having sex with me. It's totally up to her, whether I like it or not.


----------



## angelfish

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*

23

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*

Hah! It was complex. We kept getting increasingly closer to sex, and I knew that and was excited for it, but when we finally started getting down to business, I was very anxious about wanting it to go well - and so it was very difficult for me to relax, meaning in turn that the mechanics of the process didn't work very well. We ended up taking a break, taking a long walk, talking and joking, and when we finally got back we cuddled up and it flowed very naturally and enjoyably from there. 

So it ended up quite happily, it just took a bit of a twisty-turvy path to get there. It's one of my favorite qualities of his, that he is willing to support me through something that doesn't go to plan because I've psyched myself out too much. I don't know what makes him feel like I'm worth the additional effort but I'm really appreciative! 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*

Sure, it could be fun.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Darkestblue said:


> It's been a while since we had this thread. It's time to get the thoughts, feelings and opinions of all the newer members on this subject. Of course, older members are encouraged to post, too.
> 
> *Questions for virgins*
> How old are you?
> Why are you a virgin?
> How do you feel about it?
> 
> *Questions for non-virgins*
> How old were you when you lost your virginity?
> Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
> Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
> 
> 
> This thread is also for general discussion of virgins and virginity.


Im 22 
2.A lot of reasons 

Awnser to number 2 

1.I am afraid of STDs
2.I dont want to have unwanted baby 
3.I dont trust easy
4.Im too dominant for most people 
5.Most people are easy to munipulate and thats a turn off as far as sex goes 
6.Most people I meet/Date are not kinky and think kink is wierd
7.Most people leave after a Month and I would not want sex after 1-3 months of dating 
8.Some people want it on the first date and thats way too fast for me 
9.Im not shallow like most people who are just like "LETS FUCK" to which im usually like "Please Fuck off" 
10.My sexual drive is on and off and can leave for month at a time 
11.I get bored easily 
12.I cant find someone who matches me on an emotional, Intellectual and Sexual level at the same time
13.Im suppose to be a Christian so sex before marriage would look bad to my family


----------



## MyLow

Hi! (INFP here)
I'm a virgin at 20 and I don't feel good about it.
It's not necessarily the "virgin" thing that bugs me, but rather that I don't have any experience AT ALL. Like, not even kissing.
It has nothing to do with religion or fear of commitment.
Until I was 18 I lived in a small town and I've been bullied for no apparent reason. But every kid my age in town new, so that's why I never had a boyfriend while I was there.
But then I moved to a significantly larger town to go to university and I've been here for 2 years now and still, nothing. I went on exactly one date, it was 2 months ago and the guy was nice and all but not my type at all. I went because he asked me. Nobody has ever asked me out before. I don't go to parties because I don't drink alcohol and don't dance and therefore feel left out. I DO go to concerts frequently. Honestly, I'm average looking. Not too small, not too big, not thin, but not fat either. I don't wear make up, ever, but I'd like to think all men aren't that superficial.
So, any advice? Or questions? I take both.


----------



## MisterPerfect

I dont mind being a virgin.


----------



## Lakigigar

How old are you? 20
Why are you a virgin? Apparently i'm not wanted
How do you feel about it? Sometimes worried, sometimes careless. Currently careless. But i'm worried that i will never have sex ito my life (and i'm not interested in having sex just to have sex). But it's not the most important thing in life, and i'm actually more worried that i will never have a relationship or even people where i can commit to.


----------



## Denature

If you're 30+ and a virgin...then there's probably something wrong with you or you're really vigilant on staying one for some reason.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Poizon said:


> If you're 30+ and a virgin...then there's probably something wrong with you or you're really vigilant on staying one for some reason.


Why? Do you think partners fall out of the sky?
Remember the saying, "there are plenty of fish in the ocean?"
That means you are expendable, unnecessary. There are plenty of other people to have sex with other than yourself.


----------



## Denature

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why?* Do you think partners fall out of the sky?*
> Remember the saying, "there are plenty of fish in the ocean?"
> That means you are expendable, unnecessary. There are plenty of other people to have sex with other than yourself.


No but apparently 30+yo virgins do...and that's why they are alone.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Poizon said:


> No but apparently 30+yo virgins do...and that's why they are alone.


Exactly, that is why you must dare to put yourself out there. If you are going to think about it all the time, you best act on it. But I will refuse to both think and act on it in the long-run due to the greater gains I will experience from my decision.


----------



## Denature

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Exactly, that is why you must dare to put yourself out there. If you are going to think about it all the time, you best act on it. But I will refuse to both think and act on it in the long-run due to the greater gains I will experience from my decision.





Poizon said:


> If you're 30+ and a virgin...then there's probably something wrong with you *or you're really vigilant on staying one for some reason*.


 k


----------



## SilverFalcon

Poizon said:


> or you're really vigilant on staying one for some reason.


Not really, all you need is not to give a fuck. :tongue:


----------



## jade09

How old were you when you lost your virginity?
Hmm, either 19 or 23. Kind of complicated haha

Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?
I didn't find it either enjoyable or regrettable. I was like, well gotta get it over with sometime or another!

Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?
As long as we both want it, why not?


----------



## Mercedene

I'm 25.

I'm virgin. Because I'm busy playing around with my friends. And I never think about sex when I'm with them. 

It doesn't bother me at all. But little curious.


----------



## katurian

*How old are you?*

23.

*Why are you a virgin?*

I'm asexual. I'm not interested in sex.

*How do you feel about it?*

I don't care. It's the way I want it.


----------



## cricket

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
19
*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
Regrettable, unfortunately. We were friends beforehand, but I didn't love him. I fear it was worse for him than me, considering my reaction. I wish I had waited. We're still friends though.
*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Yes, if we were in a relationship. I would just hope he's confident enough to be okay with me _not_ being a virgin. And in any case, any time you start something new, you have to learn about that person's likes/dislikes/kinks/quirks/etc. Sounds like fun.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Ilsa Ackermann

How old are you? 20 will be 21 in August

Why are you a virgin? Mainly a religious/moral/personal thing. It's against my religion to have sex before marriage and I'm cool with that, it seems less risky that way. Also, I've never so much as been on a date, so there's no risk of anything happening  

How do you feel about being a virgin? Fine, since I'm waiting for marriage anyway, it's no big deal. It is a little discouraging that guys have never really shown a lot of interest in me and that I'm almost 21 and have never had a date. Oh well....


----------



## .17485

*How old were you when you lost your virginity?*
I was 18 years old when I lost my virginity

*Was the experience enjoyable, or regrettable?*
I would say it was enjoyable, but it was mainly a friends with benefits thing. Probably at the time wanted to experience how Sex was like and just rushed. 

*Would you have sex with a virgin? Why, or why not?*
Yeah I would have sex with a virgin. Could teach them how to do it and there's no worry if they have done it with many people.


----------



## ArmchairCommie

*How old are you?*
18
*Why are you a virgin?*
Because I'm too socially awkward and shy, plus I was very asocial for most of high school so I never had any opportunities to make friends until recently. But even now I still don't have many friends and I'm mostly out of the loop when it comes to social events and occurrences. 
*How do you feel about it?*
While part of me does wonder what I'm messing out on I'm not a totally sex-driven person and I don't care too much about it. Probably I would only want to lose my virginity just to see whether or not sex is any good.


----------



## Katie Koopa

How old are you? 25
Why are you a virgin? I'm not interested in sex.
How do you feel about it? I'm fine with it.


----------



## camous

Interesting thread. I am not a virgin but I don't think sex is the most important anyway because you can "easily" find people to have sex with, what I think is interesting is relationship and why some people seem to always be in some relationship while some have never been.


----------



## Hypaspist

------
1) How old are you?
2) Why are you a virgin?
3) How do you feel about it?
------

1) Old enough.

2) Partly laziness, part anxiety, part losing interest in people rapidly, and part being used to being background/unseen just making the world run without taking much credit for any accomplishments.

3) Meh. Part of me hates it, but the majority of me is quite content. I wouldn't say no to a girl who genuinely wants to go at it.


----------



## Noctis

27 and a virgin. I haven't had much luck when it comes to dating, attracting people or finding people mutually attracted. I am a bit socially awkward, asocial and somewhat shy. I am not religious when it comes to my reasons, just related to not good enough luck and being out of the loop socially. I would prefer to lose my virginity who cares and is attracted mutually. I wouldn't want my future lost virginity story to be something I would be embarrassed about.


----------



## Enxu

*How old are you?* 
Mid 20s

*Why are you a virgin?* 
Faith and the belief that such levels of intimacy should only be accepted in a marriage. Intimacy with multiple people can become a problem and reputable research papers have shown that people with many sexual encounters before marriage have a higher chance of divorce/marriage dissatisfaction. I believe this level of intimacy does create bonds between people and when such bonds are shared by one person with a whole bunch of other people it weakens the bond they should have with their ultimate partner. Not to mention that there are cases of people who had to "pay up" for their premarital sex because the other party (most often women) demands compensation for sleeping with them outside of a marriage.

*How do you feel about it? *
I feel good about it because I am a virgin by choice. I have had chances of losing my virginity but I stood up to my standard and have never regretted it.


----------

